# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Patologija trudnoće Sveti Duh - manageri liječnici itd. - osobno, vrlo svježe i gorko

## Junior

Idem redom. 
Prošli pon sam bila kod dr. Husara, privatnika koji mi vodi trudnoću, na pregledu, i sve je bilo super i ok. Bebač fino napreduje, zatvorena sam, trbuh mi se još ne spušta itd. Sve po PS-u. 

Iduće jutro, odjednom krvarenje- i to ne par kapi, nego ko da je odjednom netko istočio iz mene 2-3 dcL krvi, bez boli, trzaja, bez mučnine, bez grčeva... I zovem Husara, koji je nažalost baš nakon pregleda otišao u London.. Što ću, nemam sreće. Ne mogu hitno k njemu da vidi što je da ne moram razbijati glavu ili strahovati. 

I pita on preko tel- je'l se bebek miče- rita se ko i inače, ko da se niš' ne događa. Pita boli li me što- ne boli baš ništa. Strah ga je da nije kakva parcijalna abrupcija posteljice (abrupcija inače boli, a mene em ne boli ništa, em mi nije ni mučno... Baš ništa, samo krvarim...) i moli me da odem na Hitnu, za svaki slučaj.  Naravno idem - na SD gdje sam mislila i roditi. Pobrala sam torbu za rodilište, zvala muža, otišli smo taksijem gore. 

I tamo gore naravno slična pitanja - koliko je bilo krvi, koliko sam po putu još napunila uložaka. 
Slijedi UZV pregled i dr. Ana Jeličić gleda ima li kakve abrupcije igdje, posteljica je ok, samo na jednom sitnom dijelu gdje je miš naslonio glavu nije uspjela vidjeti. I ja si mislim, a ok onda - onda je samo hematom, jer sam tak i tak imala šljivu ispod sise gdje me miš stalno udara s nogama. A ak je abrupcija tak sitna onda i nije niš čim me niš ni ne boli. I veli onda da to možda ipak nije to i ode. Sestra mi je u međuvremenu nabila trajni venski put u venu i onda sam dobila NAKON toga Izjavu o suglasnosti, prekrižila drip i analgetike (oboje je kontraindicirano s mojim srčanim stanjem) a trajni venski put nisam mogla prekrižiti jer mi je već bio u ruci!!! I ne znam čemu to, samo mi je stajao u veni 2 dana. U predrađaoni ženama uvaljuju drip i analgetike kroz njega, a ja se NE PORAĐAM, osim ako nije u pitanju abrupcija posteljice za što je mala mogućnost i neću roditi tako skoro, očito.. ! Samo krvarim i skoro 100% je u pitanju hematom, isti onaj koji mi je pod sisom. Tjeraju me da "civilnu" odjeću predam mužu i obučem njihovu plastičnu spavaćicu. U međuvremenu me on prijavio, i nalijepili mi narukvicu s podacima na ruku. On se na hitnom prijemu uspio i posvađati s bezobraznom medicinskom sestrom. 

I tako počinju mojih 2 dana u predrađaoni. Ušla sam tamo s 34 + 6 tj, bebek ima 2400 g, dan ranije sam bila zatvorena, došla zatvorena, nemam ni bolova, ni trudova, samo krvarim i s bebicom i posteljicom je sve ok (osim onog sitnog dijela kojeg dr. Jelćić nije uspjela vidjeti). Dakle, nadam se da sam u njihovoj spavaćici u predrađaoni jer je UZV par metara dalje, samo da pričekaju koji sat da ponove UZV kad se bebač pomakne. I nikoga od dr nema do vizite, med sestre jure uokolo oko žena koje se porađaju. Uvaljuju mi CTG i mjere trudove i kucanje srca bebača - i naravno sve je ok. Dođe i vizita, tjeraju žene da šire noge (povuku paravan do pola da se ne vidi sa strane), njih 10 bulji tamo u moju krvavu onu stvar, ponavljaju gradivo (koliko je velika beba i u kojem sam tjednu) i počinje prstenjačenje: guranje 2-3 prsta odjednom dolje, sa svinutim prvim člancima na prstima i ogretanjem lijevo-desno... Žene moje drage, ak' ste mislile da je to i takav vaginalni pregled inače ok i tako izgleda, u krivu ste. Husar mi to NIKAD nije napravio! I naravno opet krvarim, i počinjem se otvarati, čak su se i pojavile neke kontrakcije na 30-50% po CTG-u koje ne osjećam (jer na 100% je trud koji vodi do poroda, pravi trud, onaj kojeg se osjeti, a ovo moje je nešto što se pojavilo nakon prstenjačenja). I tako 2 dana red prstenjačenja, red CTG-a, sve do jedne zanimljive vizite na kojoj je bio docent Mišković koji je s kolegama pričao preda mnom o meni kao da sam krava a on veterinar: "ja bi to porodio" i ode dalje. Mada veterinari ne prokidaju vodenjak da potaknu trudove jer je to glupost. Vrati se kasnije dr. Vasilj i veli mi da on mene NE bi porodio jer se vodenjak ne prokida prije 36 tj. i šalje me na patologiu trudnoće na hospitalizaciju jer sam "u latentnom porodu". U biti spasio mi je bebu s tom kreativnom izmišljotinom od preuranjenog porođaja. I tako sam još 5 dana bila u latentnom porodu, jednoj od faza prvog porođajnog doba, na patologiji trudnoće. Mjerili su mi tlak, temp, i CTG 2-3x dnevno, pa stali radi jedne vizite s dr. Jelčić s vaginalnim pregledima, ups, prstenjačenjima, i ne događa se ništa... Krvarenje je skroz stalo, nema kontrakcija, s bebekom je sve ok, kao i prije. Vizite ujutro i navečer - i pitam svaki put za UZV jer ga još čekam i treba ga ponoviti, pokazujem šljivu pod sisom i nitko ništa... 

  I dođe pet-sub-ned koji je njima vikend (ali već u čet je isto vikend) i počinju dežurstva i nema odgovornog liječnika koji me vodi (još ne znam koji je to) do pon. 

I dočekam, već sva luda, u pon 2 velike vizite i pojavljuje se dr. Zudenigo koji me vodi (valjda kroz latentni porod me vodi, ne znam kaj bi dr. bilo..) i veli da bude sutra bio UZV i da će me upisat. Nešto je naškrabao na karton, nisam vidjela što do vizite navečer kad se pojavio dr. Vasilj. I pita što je, kako je, što ima i tako dođemo na temu UZV-a i on meni veli da me dr. Z. nije upisao za UZV sutra, i dapače, vidi da imam datume 09.11, 10.11 i 12.12. i da sestrama da mi naprave novi karton... I dr. Vasilj spašava i bebača i mene po drugi put! I tako idući dan dođem ipak na UZV... Zudenigo gleda, ja cvatem od sreće što sam nakon 7 dana došla do UZV-a a bila sam u bolnici, ne na Marsu. I nema nikakve abrupcije nigdje, protok kroz pupčanu vrpcu je super, bebač je na 2500 g. I zamoli me za vaginalni pregled... I ja molim njega da bude nježan jer su me s prstenjačenjem otvorili i pokrenuli mi lažne trudove. I stvarno- bio je nježan, zatvorila sam se na prst sa dva na koliko me raširili i sve je ok. Napravi i cervikalni bris - i tu me, nenamjerno raskrvario. Ispalo je da mi je rodnica jako osjetljiva.... I vidjela sam da je. I veli on da će me sutradan pustiti ak sve bude ok, i da se poprati još malo novo krvarenje i kak ću se ponašati nakon opetovanog vaginalnog pregleda (al moram dodat, pravog vaginalnog pregleda - ne prstenjačenja) i da ak mi je cervikalni bris ok da će me pustiti. I u roku 10 min je sve bilo ok, pa naravno i idući dan. Pustio me mada cervikalni bris nije bio gotov, na otpusnom pismu nije pisalo da su me htjeli poroditi prokidanjem vodenjaka u 35. tj., da su mi pokrenuli lažne trudove i otvaranje prstenjačenjem i uvjeravali me da se porađam, da nisu uopće bili zainteresirani pronaći uzrok krvarenja radi kojeg sam i došla na hitnu, i da sam na UZV čekala 7 dana U BOLNICI i da sam sveukupno spavala 10 h. Ostajala sam na patologiji u nadi da ću doći do vražjeg UZV-a i da se, da budem 100% sigurna, vidi je li možda ipak parcijalna abrupcija (nemam razloga ne vjerovati Husaru, mada je čovjek samo nagađao što je mogući uzrok preko tel...) a ono, svakodnevni CTG više puta, temp, tlak... 

Dr. Zudenigo očekuje da se vratim tamo za tjedan dana i ostanem dok se ne porodim jer bih trebala biti pod nadzorom radi urođenih tahikardija. Hahahah... Ne vraćam se. I doma imam krevet, i doma mogu slušat 2-3x dnevno kuca li srce djetetu ili ne. Sumnjam da će mi osigurati EKG monitoring kad nisu mogli ponoviti UZV tjedan dana!!! Uostalom nema EKG-a na patologiji. 

Ženu koja je bila sa mnom u sobi "utamničili" su kad je na preporuku došla po injekciju Dexametazona jer bi kao trebao pomoći bržem sazrijevanju pluća njenih blizanaca.. I ostavili su je do kraja. I dali Dexametazon mada s njim ne sazrijevaju brže pluća, samo ublažava na 2 tj. simptome respiratornog distresa. Tamo će biti dulje od 2 tj. a novi Dexametazon joj neće dati jer su joj već dali ovaj. :D U istoj sobi žena koja mi je ispričala da ju je dr. Hafner upecao radi tog što joj dijete ima zastoj u razvoju, a vodi trudnoću kod Podobnika i sve je ok, samo je curica manja, kao i roditelji. I ona, sirota, isto nasjedne na spiku jer djetetu želi najbolje. Nakon što cijeli dan nije ništa jela jer ima posebnu prehranu radi gušterače, žalila se Hafneru na viziti i glavnoj med. sestri Mariji - zaključak je bio da je ona tamo jer joj dijete ima zastoj u razvoju i umrijet će, mora povećati masu, a prilagođenu ishranu joj NE MOGU osigurati jer je u pitanju javni zdravstveni sustav. Neeeee znam što rećiii!!!!! I da, dr. Hafner radi kod dr. Kosa i možda joj je i stvarno htio pomoći radi manje bebice.. Al' nije znao da je ova već kod Podobnika, jednako kao što u mom slučaju nisu znali da sam već kod Husara, dok nije došlo do scene radi koje su i stali s prstenjačenjem: vizita na kojoj je dr. Jelčić potvrdila da sam došla zatvorena, bez bolova i trudova a to stoji i u dokumentaciji dr. Husara od dana ranije.... 

Muž te cimerice manjom bebicom koja ima problema s gušteračom išao je kopat o čem se radi nakon što su već odlučili izaći zahtijevanjem izjave da izlaze na vlastitu odgovornost (otežu i s tim!!!) i njegov zaključak je, s kojim sam se složila, da dobivaju 300 kn po danu od HZZO-a za krevet, 8 kn za obrok, 30 kn za trajni venski put, za UZV 200 kn, za CTG 300 (i zato ga svima uvaljuju 2-3 x dnevno na patologiji, na 7-8 trudnica s blizancima koje su ble tamo 2-3 puta, i još puta 2...). Naravno ako nešto odbijemo onda smo nemajke, krave, ukratko kreću emocionalne ucjene, uskraćivanje informacija, i zataškavanje postojećih.. A u biti iza svega stoji samo jedna jednostavna činjenica da nemaju odjele nego klinike, da nemaju voditelje odjela, nego hrpu predstojnika hrpe klinika (slično k'o s našim Ministarstvima - više njih može ić u 1 i savršeno bismo funkcionirali sa samo 7 ali ne...) i da Varga reže troškove i da će nastupiti kolaps zdravsvenog sustava u 4. mj., dakle treba SKUPIT sveeeeee moguće pare čim prije. A tu je i jedno natjecanje: Sv. Duh je tek 2. po zauzetosti kapaciteta kreveta. Žele biti "najbolja" bolnica da si sačuvaju guzice i radna mjesta a zaboravljaju činjenicu da ŽIVE od realnog sektora i da sam JA pacijent-korisnik usluge i da ju plaćam, a mogu i zahtijevati drugu uslugu, drugo mišljenje, premještaj, sankcioniranje managera-liječnika i sl... Ajde sad, čekam da me netko pita ZAŠTO trudnoću vodim kod privatnika... Treba sve doprinose ukinut, nećemo imat mirovine, nemamo ni zdravstvenu uslugu! Džubrad. Skoro su mi dijete porodili, prokinuli vodenjak u 35. tj., tjedan dana sam se bojala da se možda protok kroz pupčanu vrpcu nije smanjio ako je bila makar parcijalna abrupcija, jedva sam oka sklopila od muke... I sve to u nadi "a možda će skoro UZV da se vidi što je, pa nije da me nisu čuli, pa gnjavim ih čim ih vidim..." I sve to radi para, i sve to radi tog što žene drže kao koke nesilice na odjelu patologije trudnoće i ucjenjuju ih strahom i brigom za njihove bebice ako su im, kao meni, manageri lječnici prodali spiku, a HZZO-u to sve lijepo naplatili od doprinosa koje mi plaćamo! 

Među svim onim trudnicama na patologiji trudnoće naletjela sam na samo 3 njih koje su tamo stvarno na nekakvim terapijama, kojima i treba nadzor kao i redoviti lijekovi koji se većinom primaju intravenozno. 

Trudnicama s blizancima CTG ide duplo, njih ne puštaju jer im dogovaraju najčešće carski rez. Ako odu, mogle bi na carski kod nekog drugog. Pod nadzorom su uvijek jer jedan od blizanaca ima zastoj u razvoju, ili su djeca premala (što je normalno za blizance da su manji u odnosu na 1 dijete). 

Ako su svi kreveti popunjeni a dolazi još žena, hitno otpuste onoliko njih koliko će ih doć- fluktuacija kreveta, zaprimanje novih pacijentica se bolje naplaćuje... 

Problemi s kičmom od ležanja na starim madracima na vojnim krevetima iz  1. svjetskog rata, nemijenjanjem posteljice na patologiji preko 3 tj., problemi s probavom od iste hrane na 6 varijacija, nesanica, stres u svim oblicima, sve se rješava Normabelom. Normabel je divan, lijek za sve. Neke trudnice su na njemu nakon nekoliko dana čak i bile sretne. Bila sam im zavidna što i ja ne mogu piti taj svemogući lijek... 

U Srbiji ženama na patologiji trudnoće oduzmu i mobitele da se ne mogu žaliti obitelji, i da im bijesni muževi ne idu razbiti liječnike da si sami sa svojim osobljem onda popune kapacitete. Oni su s managerima-liječnicima počeli i prije nego mi. Dakle kod nas je idući korak oduzimanje mobitela. Budući da tamo na patologiji na SD nema signala, u 30% vremena kad se hitno hoćete nekome javiti da čuje kak ste, da vam nekaj donese, da nešto provjeri - NE MOŽETE. Al to s oduzimanjem mobitela će im sigurno pasti na pamet. Već vidim koji će biti argument - previše zračenja, ometanje rada uređaja, štetnost zračenja za fetus i tako... 


Evo, toliko o vrlo hvaljenom Svetom Duhu. Neću ić tamo rodit! Nema šanse. Već vidim kak će mi dijete biti premalo/ preveliko, ima zastoj u uhu, ja kaktus u dupetu, dijabetes radi stresa, postala  sam emocionalno nestabilna i agresivna radi babinja i tako... Ljuta sam k'o ris. Da me nisu pustili sami, otišla bih sama i kod privatnika išla na UZV, kojeg god, samo da mogu mirno spavati i da nakon 7 dana dobijem i dijagnostiku i dijagnozu, a ne krevet na kojem ne mogu ni oka sklopiti od brige, užasa i muke.

----------


## Beti3

Znaš što? Ovo tvoje pljuvanje po liječnicima je strašno! Naravno da nisam mogla pročitati do kraja. Kakve si to konstrukcije složila? Ovo je pravi trolovski post.

I, moram dodati, klevetanje liječnika sa napisanim imenima. To se ne smije, ako ne misliš i svoje ime potpisati ispod.

----------


## Morin

Zao mi je sto imas takvo iskustvo sa SD, ja sam lezala vise mjeseci na patologiji i npr nisam imala NITI JEDAN vaginalni pregled bas zbog mogucnosti prijevremenog poroda, UZV jednom tjedno, pisteljinu nisu mijenjali jer nemaju i u to sam se svojim ocima uvjerila i to je strasno, blizance bas i ne salju na CR, a cak i na samom porodu su me vaginalno pregledali samo na prijemu i pred izgon. Sve u svemu iskustva su razlicita al SD stvarno nije tako los. I

----------


## n.grace

ja sam dva puta ležala na patologiji trudnoće na sd
i mogu reći sve najbolje za njih

žao mi je ako imaš loše iskustvo
ali mogla si to sročiti na drugi način, bez nemajki, krava, veterinara i ostalog

----------


## Deaedi

Hafner radi kod Kosa? Od kad?

Inače, šta reći, vjerujem da je jako teško nakon iskustva kod privatnika upasti u državni sustav.

----------


## Junior

Beti3 -Pročitaj do kraja, ne vrijeđaj me i ne omalovažavaj, toga mi je pun nos. Ovo ide i na prijavu, prvo sam htjela vidjeti s rodama što se može učiniti i što bi bilo najpametnije, nisam prvo slala Vargi pa onda tu. Vargi ću se potpisati, a ako ti smetaju imena, ili je to protiv pravila, lako tražim administratora da imena makne, no onda post neće imati smisla. 

Ako se neke liječnike može hvaliti, druge se može kuditi. Nisam vidjela da se kod pohvala brišu navedena imena. Zašto bi trebalo kod pokuda? 

Ne služi li forum za razmjenu iskustava? 

Jesi li i ti jedna od onih koja misli da bih trebala šutiti jer sam eto sada doma i mogu biti sretna što je s bebom i sa mnom sve ok? 
Tebi je LOGIČNO da se netko vrati iz bolnice i treba biti sretan što je ok? Logično je da se tamo događaju sranja? Ma daj nemoj... I ti i ostali takvi radi kojih se ništa i ne mijenja. 
Ili foru služi za laprdanje i nikakvo mijenjanje i poduzimanje? 
Glavna med sestra Marija je i srala po Rodama, po mamama koje neće drip, hoće prirodni porod, citiram: "ova bi na lopti, ova bi na lusteru, a ja tu radim preko 30 g..." 
I njoj nije isto što netko hoće izaći bolnice na vlastitu odgovornost, s tim što je netko na vlastitu odgovornost i došao. Po njoj se - što? Ljudi sami stvore u bolnici i tu im odjednom proradi svijest i hoće otići a ovi ne bi pustili? 

Ili da cijeli post bez navođenja ičega skratim u: došla sam s krvarenjem, nakon tjedan dana sam uspjela doći do UZV-a a ležala sam cijelo vrijeme, u latentnom porodu koji nije završio porođajem. Pa to je ČUDO! Mora da sam se porodila al' da se toga ne sjećam i doma sam se vratila s trbuhom i bebicom koja se rita. 

Kakve bih konstrukcije rečenica i misli trebala imati nakon tjedan dana nespavanja? Trebam se osjećati blaženo jer sam živa i šutiti o tom svem jer kaj ja znam? Pa samo sam tamo ležala na krevetu, išla na CTG il su mi ga dovozile sestre i širila noge. I to je to. Pa kaj se bunim? Bolje mi je šutit je'l? Ma nemoj... 

Ako ne misliš pomoći, ne odmaži. 
Nisam pljuvala ni po kome, iznijela sam ŠTO SE DOGODILO. Po dr. Vasilju i Jeličić nisam pljuvala, a po Zudenigu samo radi managementa - nisam nijednom napisala da nije stručan u svom poslu, dapače, vrlo bih ga rado htjela sresti u nekoj privatnoj praksi gdje će mu u interesu biti dobrobit pacijenta a ne zarada - ako već ne radi s Hafnerom kod Kosa, to zaista ne znam. Nisam baš čula da netko nije zadovoljan sa stručnosti Hafnera ili Kosa. 

Totalno sam za videonadzor u bolnicama, rodilištima, patologiji. Ak Beti3 s istima ima super iskustva, nek ih podijeli u ovoj temi. Sigurno će se naći i netko tko ima loša iskustva s Vasiljem - ja nemam. 

Morin - nadam se da si s opravdanim razlogom ležala tamo, jer si morala biti na nekoj terapiji i sl. Ako je samo u pitanju bio krevet i ležanje, to si mogla i doma. Na patologiji sam imala vaginalni pregled tek po izlasku, i to je bio Zudenigo, i kao što sam već napisala, on je jedini bio nježan. U predrađaoni je bilo prstenjačenje i izazivanje otvaranja i lažnih trudova, ne na patologiji. 

Kome ne dgovara što je napisano nek ne čita. Ne mislim povući NITI JEDNU NAPISANU ČINJENICU jer se itko osjeća neugodno dok čita. Ja sam to PROŠLA, pa sad pišem o tome. 
                                                                            Iris Božić

----------


## Junior

I iskreno se nadam da možda postoji šansa da to pročita i netko sa Sv. Duha i da će se promiti pravog posla, onog u interesu pacijenta. 
Bolnica kao bolnica mi se nije zamjerila, samo vražja ginekologija. 

Ali vidim da Rodama nije u interesu ikakvo pomaganje u vezi biločega i da je management liječništvo očito ok, pa molim lijepo da se cijela tema makne a a ću nekim drugim kanalom ići ganjati pravdu i tražiti savjet. 

Dakle Sv. Duh je super, Mišković je genijalac, normalno je da se prokida vodenjak ženi u 35. tjednu trudnoće koja nije u aktivnom, pravom, živom porodu. To je sve skroz ok i super. 
Prema meni su se ponašali ko prema kraljici, tam sam bila jer im je baš bilo kul imati popunjenu patologiju i bila sam im tak super da me nisu mogli pustiti doma, i u interesu je i njima i meni bilo čeati UZV tjedan dana. To je sve totalno super!

----------


## Morin

Ma sve pet, svako ima svoje iskustvo. Samo sam htjela reci da ne mora biti tako jer mene ni na porodu nitko nije pregledavao vaginalno, a o sestri Mariji i Miskovicu  koji ima vulgarnu notu bi se i mogla slozit. A dal sam lezala s razlogom.. pa vjerovat cu da Hafner zna sta radi... Jedino me zacudilo da je Zudenigo bio njezan jer on je na odjelu bio poznat kao najgrublji na pregledu.

----------


## Morin

I da, treba prijavit sve nepravilnosti, tu se definitivno slazem s tobom

----------


## LolaMo

> žao mi je ako imaš loše iskustvo
> 
> ali mogla si to sročiti na drugi način, bez nemajki, krava, veterinara i ostalog




X.

Junior, 
odvratan mi je način na koji je napisan tvoj post, od početka do kraja..

----------


## cvijeta73

> žao mi je ako imaš loše iskustvo
> ali mogla si to sročiti na drugi način, bez nemajki, krava, veterinara i ostalog


pa kad ti se doktor na viziti niti ne obrati, nego kaže - ja bih *TO* porodio, a bome ne znam kako to sročiti na drugi način. da ne spominjem ostalo. 

nisam pravnik, al ono što sam povatala iz tematike -  da, hvaliti se može. ali ako nekoga kudiš preko javnog foruma, medija kojeg čita više ljudi - taj te može tužiti za klevetu. a kleveta je neistinito iznošenje nekih podataka koji štete časti i ugledu.  bila ti anonimna ili ne. a on line teško da si anonimna. 

u svakom slučaju, prijava može biti i anonimna, ako se ne varam. prijava neprimjerenog ponašanja osoblja nadležnim institucijama. 
a svakako predlažem da prvo izbrišeš svoje ime iz ovog posta, a onda i imena liječnika.

----------


## Junior

@Morin - oko mene ti je ta cijela situacija od početka bila toliko čudna i nebulozna da nisam imala što ni kome vjerovati tamo. Sa svim tim liječnicima to mi je bio prvi susret i jedine reference na njih koje sam imala, imala sam prvo od cimerica (selili me 3x u 7 dana) a onda od kolega i frendova. Nisam imala razlog išta prije ovog gledati ili kopati o bilokome od njih. Za Zudeniga sam tako čula da je imao problema s komunikacijom, nije odgovarao na pitanja, okretao leđa zbunjenim pacijenticama umjesto da im odgovori na pitanje i sl. Meni je na sve odg. čim sam uspjela doći do njega, a to je bilo tek nakon 5 dana jer sam tek tad saznala da me on vodi. Tak da... Zamolila sam ga da pazi kad već mora gledat dolje jesam li još uvijek otvorena 2 prsta, čak je to i komentirao - da sam 1 prst i da sam se stisnula, al da za to ne može biti siguran jer me prvi put pogledao, da su možda njegovi kolege išli baš gurat 2 prsta, da bi mogao i on al da mi to neće raditi. I Z. je prst držao RAVNO, nije ga pigao u članku i nije ga okretao u meni. Nakon onog u predrađaoni kad su me uvjeravali da se porađam Zudenigo mi je nakon njih došao kao Isus tak da mi je teško usporediti je li inače grub ili ne. 

Tamo je bila i jedna sestra koja je bila super, starija, ugodno popunjena gospođa, sijeda s prirodnom sivkasnom dugom kosom, sa šiškicama i dugom pletenicom. Ona mi je bila stvarno simpa, nažalost ne znam kako se zove. 

Izražavam se kako se izražavam, nakon svega ne mislim uopće birati riječi? Zašto? Očito me se ne shvaća ozbiljno. Na svaki moj argument se može naći neki maloumni naivni kreten koji svaku pi može oboriti kako god hoće budući da na otpisnom pismu ne piše ništa osim vremena provedenom na hospitalizaciji i da je to bilo radi krvarenja - postupak, dnevnik nekakav, pokšaj dijagnoze, koliko su mi puta što tamo radili - ma niš' ne piše... Sve se lako može svesti na moju riječ protiv njihove jer smo i beba i ja živi i ok, i srećom se još nismo porodili (još jednom velika hvala Vasilju na tome...) Nakon sveg sam još uvijek poluluda, bijesna k'o ris, i hoću da netko odgovara za to sve! Osjećam da dolje još zarastam, ujutro sam si smrdila na krv, na ulošku ima mrvu stare krvi od brisa valjda, i komadića čepa (počeo mi je ispadati nakon prvog vaginalnog "pregleda"). 

ZNA LI ITKO MOŽE LI SE DOĆI U HZZO-u do podatka što je sve za određenog pacijenta naplaćeno i što je njima tamo uopće i poslano na naplatu? Nešto kao lista, račun, s vremenima, artiklima/vrstama usluge i količinom, datumima..?

----------


## Junior

> pa kad ti se doktor na viziti niti ne obrati, nego kaže - ja bih *TO* porodio, a bome ne znam kako to sročiti na drugi način. da ne spominjem ostalo. 
> 
> nisam pravnik, al ono što sam povatala iz tematike -  da, hvaliti se može. ali ako nekoga kudiš preko javnog foruma, medija kojeg čita više ljudi - taj te može tužiti za klevetu. a kleveta je neistinito iznošenje nekih podataka koji štete časti i ugledu.  bila ti anonimna ili ne. a on line teško da si anonimna. 
> 
> u svakom slučaju, prijava može biti i anonimna, ako se ne varam. prijava neprimjerenog ponašanja osoblja nadležnim institucijama. 
> a svakako predlažem da prvo izbrišeš svoje ime iz ovog posta, a onda i imena liječnika.


Ma ne mora moja prijava bit anonimna, rado ću sve ponovit i uživo pred bilokime. Nisam ni tu anonimna! Pa potpisala sam se. Neće me nitko tužit za klevetu, pa ništa nije neistinito! To mogu i na sudu ponovit' ak' to nekom od onih imbecila padne na pamet. Mislim da ni nemaju vremena za to, pa tužbe im dolaze svaki dan, bar je tako rekla onda glavna sestra Marija, da tužbe dolaze radi Baba, Roda i drugih kokoši koje si umišljaju previše i glume doktore. 

Al ovo za forum ok onda- onda molim admine da izbrišu moje ime i imena liječnika - onih koje kritiziram, naravno.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Junior kuzim tvoj gnjev i znaj da osoblje sv Duha prati nas forum. Posebice ovakve topike. Pa pazi sto pises jer je ovo sve javno. Iako znamo da.situacija u nasim rodilistima nije bajna ne smijemo se spustati na taj nivo. Koliko.god tesko bilo (i vjeruj mi znam prosla sam i sama grozno iskustvo u "super" rodilistu).

Duboko udisi sjedni se i napisi prijavu na rodilista.roda.hr molim te. Mozes mi se javit na pp pa cu te uputiti di jos treba prijave slati.

Isto tako prati rodin FB planiramo zanimljivu akciju za 25.11. 

Imas podrsku, nisi sama i ako ti treba razgovor tu smo.

----------


## anatom

Mogu shvatiti ogorcenost Junior. Osobno smatram da su stvari koje se dogadaju po bolnicama prestrasne. Nemam iskustvo poput tvoga, ali te mogu razumjeti. Citavu trudnocu sam vodila privatno da izbjegnem ovakvo iskustvo. I ponovno bih, jer mi se gade doktori po bolnicama. Radala sam u tvornic (rodiliste u bolnici) po vec savladanom nacinu, lezi, drip, nemoj hodati, hop na trbuh i evo ga! Iduca......
Isto tako, razumijem i izbor rjeci i citavu konstrukciju jer je iskrena. Odise ogorcenoscu i bijesom, i to vjerno dokazuje sto si prosla.
Ako imas zeludac i volje, poduzmi daljnje korake. Mozda takav bezobrazluk jednom i prestane ako se vise pacijenata pobuni.

----------


## Junior

@LolaMo- odvratno je to što se tamo događa i što se meni dogodilo. Što bi ti? Kako bih to sve trebala napisati? Onda me prijavi administratoru radi "odvratnog pisanja" i bok. Radi tvog komentara neću s s ništa manjim gađenjem pisati o tome. Mogu jedino zatražiti da se sve skupa izbriše jer evo tu neke imaju potrebu javiti se da kažu da je nešt "odvratno" i da je to moje pisanje a ne ono što se dogodilo. 

Krasno. Ak hoćeš ljubić ili crtić ne očekuj ga od mene.

@anatom - hvala ti na potpori.

----------


## anatom

eh i samo dobromamjerni savjet :

nemoj se previse uzrujavati oko odgovora na forumu. Nikada ljudi nemaju jednaka stajalista i toga moras biti svjesna cim otvaras neku temu.
Uvjek ce netko imati nesto protiv, ili kontra od tebe. To je normalno. Nismo svi isti.
Ja razumijem da si uzrujana ( i ja bih bila) ali udahni prije odgovaranja koji put :Smile: 
Nemoj odgovore filtrati kao pozitivne ili negativne- tako ces izgoriti zacas.
Imaj na umu da svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje  :Wink: 


Sretna!

----------


## sirius

I moj dobronamjerni savjet , osim sluzbene prijave...
ne ulazi u tude povijesti bolesti, tude slucajeve, tude zdravstveno stanje ( osim ako bi vidjela vrlo jasna , gruba krsenja prava) ne mozes na osnovi kratkog razgovora sa cimericom, njezinim muzem ili svekrvom zakljucivati da su je hospitalizirali bez potrebe da bi naplatili krevet. 
To je stvarno bespotrebno i lakomisleno , i zbog toga i tebe neko moze smatrati neozbiljnom osobom.

----------


## Junior

@Danci_Krmed- poslala sam ti PP. Pisat ću prijavu i da, trebam koji savjet u vezi toga. 
I molim te da se onda imena liječnika i moje izbrišu. Ak niš' po ovoj priči će znati iz koje sam sobe, a tam su još uvijek cure koje sam spomenula. One ne moraju imati dodatnih neugodnosti radi ovog. 

@anatom - da, po bolnicama se događaju prestrašne stvari. I meni privatnik vodi trudnoću - i zato da sve bude ok je i glavni razlog zašto baš privatnik, no eto, nesreća se uspjela dogoditi jer je otišao pa nisam mogla na hitan pregled kod njega. I tu mi se dogodilo nešto što se ne događa skoro nikad, al meni se baš poklopilo. Očito nemam sreće u životu... 

Nažalosnije je što mi većina govori da sve samo pustim i da se ne upuštam ni u kakve rasprave ni sa kime, čak se dvoje ljudi ljuti što još uvijek ne ležim tamo (?!!) jer kao ak sam doma može se svašta dogoditi! Pa ne živim u Mrduši Donjoj da moram preselit u bolnicu za slučaj "ak se nešto dogodi"... Do prve hitne imam 5 min. 

Ne znam jesu li mi gori ti koji sve samo puštaju da se ponavlja, ili oni koji misle da je to što se događa po bolnicama normalno! 

"Ono, znaš pa to su ti naše bolnice, naš zdravstveni sustav, pa kaj, pa bar si zdrava došla doma, mojoj susjedi su odrezali krivu sisu na operaciji, nemoj raditi ništa, nisi još rodila, smiri se, pusti sve to". Pa problem i je u tome što i nisam još rodila, termin se bliži a nemam blagog pojma gdje otići jer ne samo da samo slušam o tome što se kome krivo u nekoj bolnici dogodilo, tko je umro od sepse, čije dijete su napravili trajnim invalidom, nego se i meni sad dogodilo sra.. što već jako mijenja perspektivu i ozbiljnost situacije!
Kao da mi nije dovoljno što mi je mama umrla od raka dojke radi dr. Nole koji nije vidio rak na redovitoj kontroli prije 15g. (i sad ima privatnu dermatološku polikliniku), žene su digle kolektivnu tužbu protiv njega i pol ih je pomrlo prije presude.. Nego sad ovo.... Jej. Al fakat imam sreće u životu rodit se u Kroatistanu!

----------


## nanimira

Meni su u Merkuru isto rekli da TO treba riješit danas, u smislu, porodit moje dijete a mene riješit što prije. I bila sam ljuta ko pas! I da sam imala snage za pisati,mislim da nebi puno drugačiji post napisala.

----------


## Junior

@Nanimira - eh, "stoko" moja... Eto ima nas još, skupljamo se...

----------


## suncokret

bila sam na SD nekih 12 tjedana ukupno, patologija trudnoće.
imam svakakvih iskustava i dobrih, i loših. dobra su uglavnom vezana uz sestre na odjelu, ali nikako s glavnom-grozna osoba, može me slobodno i tužiti-rado ću to ponoviti i na sudu.
a kad te u predrađaoni pitaju: imate li vi i doktor xy kakav dogovor, ti kažeš ne, a odgovor je da tada oni preuzimaju, puno ti toga u našem zdravstvu postane jasno.
tako da razumijem početni post u potpunosti, iako mislim da to nema veze s liječnicima menadžerima, već s tim da plaća stiže-bio ti ljubazan i predan, ili se ponašao kao kreten. da mi je tada bila ova pamet drugačije bi reagirala na mnogo toga što mi se tada tamo događalo, prije svega ne bi dopustila da me pokušaju poroditi vaginalno, iako je na kartonu pisalo cr-zadak jer je neki doktor koji me do tada nikada nije ni vidio zirnuo na uz i zaključio da će to ići-i na taj način mi skoro ubio djecu. 
i to nije nikakva kleveta, liječnik koji me vodio je sutradan tako vikao u predrađaoni da su žene koje su gore bile sve čule.
a ono što me brine je da to nije samo stanje na SD, mislim da je svugdje kod nas više-manje tako. treba imati sreće i dospijeti normalnoj osobi u ruke.

----------


## Sani1612

Junior zbilja mi je žao da si to sve prošla. Ja nisam nikad bila na patologiji tako da zbilja ne znam kakvo je tamo stanje.
Ali sva tri puta sam tamo rodila i bilo mi je zaista dobro. Ne bih se tamo vraćala rađati da nisu prema meni bili fer i pošteni. 
Od pregleda pa sve do poroda nijednu stvar nisu napravili bez dogovora, pitanja ili dozvole.

----------


## Tanči

Pacijent sam doktora Husara preko dvadeset godina.
Još od vremena kad je radio u Petrovoj i DZ Siget.
Od kad je otvorio privatnu ordinaciju, a to je bilo negdje 94. sam kod njega.
Vodio mi je trudnoću i učinio puno toga dobroga za mene.
On je jako dobar doktor, pogotovo dijagnostičar i generacija s dr Kosom koji je radio na Svetom Duhu kad sam ja tamo rodila.
Rodila sam na Svetom Duhu.
U nedjelju. Svetu nedjelju.
Porodili su me dr Baumann i dr Jakovčić kojima se i dalje zahvaljujem u svojim molitvama što su mi spasili dijete pa i mene.
Uvijeti su tada u bolnici bili doslovno- ratni.
Na intenzivnoj nije ni tople vode bilo pa su me setre prale hladnom.
Ja sam bila jako loše, ali su svi liječnici i ostalo osoblje dali sve od sebe da budem bolje.
I bila sam.
Meni je rodilište bolnice Sveti Duh nešto najbolje što mi se tada moglo dogoditi.
Imam iskustvo iz Petrove i tamo sam prošla pakao.
Prema Petrovoj, Sveti Duh je raj.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Junior, žao mi je da ste ti i bebica prošle toliko stresa i još nije gotovo. 
Čovjek se osjeća bijesno i nemoćno pred nepravdama. Mene boli i kad me neko ružno pogleda 
ili kaže u grubljem tonu, a kamoli ako je vezano uz moju djecu ili ovako nešto. 
Probaj se smiriti što više možeš. Poduzmi što više možeš iako mislim da je to borba s vjetrenjačama.
Iako ako nitko ne pokuša nešto promijeniti sve će ostati isto. 
Probaj misliti na dobre stvari, još malo pa beba stiže...  :Love:

----------


## bodo

Meni samo nije jasno kako se tvoj muž uspio posvadit sa *sestrom na hitnom prijemu* kad uopće nemamo ništa s rodilištem niti ginom.Jedina veza između nas je administratorica koja napravi prijem i gotovo.

Pričaš o novcima koje Hzzo izdvaja za hranu,pa valjda si ju i dobila.Kao i sve ostalo što je naplaćeno.

S tolikim pljuvanjem po zdravstvu nećeš ti biti zadovoljna niti u jednoj socijalnoj bolnici.
Možda si trebaš razmislit o porodu kod Podobnika

----------


## Tanči

Potpis na ovo.
Već smo nebrojeno puta zaključili da bolnica nije hotel.
A što se tiče lijčenja, ja ne vidim ništa tako strašno loše.
Ali zato vidim uvrede i klevete.

----------


## bodo

I još nešto.
Neće biti bolje dok god se pišu anonimni dopisi,pljuje po forumima i ne znam gdje sve ne.
 Konstantno  doživljavam da skaču na mene sa milijun pitanja,pogrdnih pogleda a bogme i riječi-što pacijenti,što pratnja.
Jednostavno objasnim koliko je u mojoj moći ali neke stvari radi isključivo liječnik.Onog trena kad ih uputim na liječnika postaju med i mlijeko,samo da se dotičnom ne zamjere.

Trebala si se pobuniti na licu mjesta,liječniku/sestri koji te uvrijedio,omalovažio.Tada bi postigla pun pogodak.
Sve naknadno ima vrlo malu težinu.

----------


## Mima

Ovako su meni na Srebrnjaku prijetili da mogu otići u drugu bolnicu sa djetetom ako sam nezadovoljna.

Čini mi se da si neki doktori i sestre zabriju da je bolnica u kojoj rade njihovo vlasništvo pa da mogu tjerati pacijente.

----------


## Deaedi

> M
> Pričaš o novcima koje Hzzo izdvaja za hranu,pa valjda si ju i dobila.Kao i sve ostalo što je naplaćeno.
> 
> S tolikim pljuvanjem po zdravstvu nećeš ti biti zadovoljna niti u jednoj socijalnoj bolnici.
> Možda si trebaš razmislit o porodu kod Podobnika


Hzzo je samo POSREDNIK. Hzzo nije ništa platio svojim novcima, nego novcima koje su ljudi zaradili i odvojili od svojih plaća. A reći nekome da ako nije zadovoljan da ide privatno - pa može, evo, kada ćemo moći birati da li se zdravstveno plaća HZZo-u ili privatno, onda to stoji.

----------


## Deaedi

Inače, ja razumijem Junior, jer sam i sama 2x rodila na SD i to je bilo jako ružno iskustvo. Išla sam tamo samo radi doktora u koga sam imala povjerenja, i zato jer mi nije bilo smisla plaćati porod kod Podobnika, kad sam već tolike novce dala u Hzzo, pa da mi se bar nešto vrati. Ali sestre - 90% njih ne samo da je sramota za sestrinsku profesiju koja bi morala biti humana, nego i za ljudski rod. I ja ću ponoviti kako mi je tamo bilo kad god treba.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ovako su meni na Srebrnjaku prijetili da mogu otići u drugu bolnicu sa djetetom ako sam nezadovoljna.
> 
> Čini mi se da si neki doktori i sestre zabriju da je bolnica u kojoj rade njihovo vlasništvo pa da mogu tjerati pacijente.



Da, ja sam jednom poznatom doktoru rekla da ja de facto plaćam njegovu plaću, pa se malo skulirao.

----------


## bodo

> Hzzo je samo POSREDNIK. Hzzo nije ništa platio svojim novcima, nego novcima koje su ljudi zaradili i odvojili od svojih plaća. A reći nekome da ako nije zadovoljan da ide privatno - pa može, evo, kada ćemo moći birati da li se zdravstveno plaća HZZo-u ili privatno, onda to stoji.



Bilo bi to zanimljivo,jako.Otprilike kao u Americi.Frend mi tamo radi 2 posla da bi si mogao priuštiti zdravstveno osiguranje slično ovom koje ovdje imamo.

----------


## Deaedi

Inače jednom sam čula za jednu doktoricu iz pouzdanog izvora (član obitelji je loše prošla u prvom susretu) da je jako uobražena i da ima loš pristup prema pacijentima. Pa sam ušla u ordinaciju na ovaj način: Dobar dan! Ona ništa. Ja dođem do njenog stola, ponovim duplo glasnije: Dobar dan, oprostite ako me niste prvi put čuli. Unsem joj se u lice, pružim ruku: Ja sam XY, drago mi je da smo se upoznale. Nije mogla ignorirati ruku ispred nosa. Onda sam joj rekla da mi je drago da je došla raditi u ovu ordinaciju i da se nadam da će biti dostojan nasljednik prethodnog doktora koji je imao izuzetan odnos sa pacijentima. Pa sam je pitala gdje je prije radila i da li se osjeća spremna za izazove ovog radnog mjesta. I nastavila sam sa monologom oko toga što ja očekujem od našeg odnosa. Uglavnom, bila je u šoku....No, moram reći da me je vrlo dobro tretirala  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> Bilo bi to zanimljivo,jako.Otprilike kao u Americi.Frend mi tamo radi 2 posla da bi si mogao priuštiti zdravstveno osiguranje slično ovom koje ovdje imamo.


Iskreno, ja sam protiv te opcije, ali smatram da se nekako treba ugraditi u svijest medicinskom osoblju i svim državnim službenicima da su oni u službi građana, a ne obrnuto. I da drugi rade za njihove plaće, pa da onda i oni moraju kvalitetno ih zaraditi.

----------


## cvijeta73

> I da drugi rade za njihove plaće, .


ko radi za njihove plaće?  ti radiš da bi jedan doktor imao plaću? 
ništa osobno deaedi, al koja je to besramna zamjena teza, i propaganda sistema zavadi pa vladaj. 
znam da je oftopik, al to mi grozno ide na živce.

državna kasa se najviše puni preko - pdv-a.
dakle - potrošnje.
dakle - pune je svi građani. a ne samo oni koji rade u privatnom sektoru. nego je puni i javni sektor.
ta dva sektora su međusobno ovisna, a ne suprotstavljena. 
a uostalom, ti koja radiš u privatnom sektoru, i koja radiš za plaću doktora...za tvoju plaću radi taj doktor koji svoju plaću potroši u privatnom sektoru. kupujući proizvode i usluge privatnog sektora. da nema njega - ti ne bi imala svoju plaću.

----------


## bodo

> Inače jednom sam čula za jednu doktoricu iz pouzdanog izvora (član obitelji je loše prošla u prvom susretu) da je jako uobražena i da ima loš pristup prema pacijentima. Pa sam ušla u ordinaciju na ovaj način: Dobar dan! Ona ništa. Ja dođem do njenog stola, ponovim duplo glasnije: Dobar dan, oprostite ako me niste prvi put čuli. Unsem joj se u lice, pružim ruku: Ja sam XY, drago mi je da smo se upoznale. Nije mogla ignorirati ruku ispred nosa. Onda sam joj rekla da mi je drago da je došla raditi u ovu ordinaciju i da se nadam da će biti dostojan nasljednik prethodnog doktora koji je imao izuzetan odnos sa pacijentima. Pa sam je pitala gdje je prije radila i da li se osjeća spremna za izazove ovog radnog mjesta. I nastavila sam sa monologom oko toga što ja očekujem od našeg odnosa. Uglavnom, bila je u šoku....No, moram reći da me je vrlo dobro tretirala


Svaka čast.
O tome sam pisala.Da barem svi reagiraju kad treba a ne kad prođe baba s kolačima.

----------


## Mima

Istina je, na bezobrazluk treba reagirati. No, kad je bolestan ili kad treba terapiju čovjek je jadan i uplašen, i nema se uvijek snage suprotstaviti.

Ja isto mogu reći da mi je ponašanja medicinskog osoblja svih vrsta zaista preko glave, i da sam počela reagirati slično kao Deaedi, samo nešto manje maštovito  :Grin:

----------


## bodo

> Iskreno, ja sam protiv te opcije, ali smatram da se nekako treba ugraditi u svijest medicinskom osoblju i svim državnim službenicima da su oni u službi građana, a ne obrnuto. I da drugi rade za njihove plaće, pa da onda i oni moraju kvalitetno ih zaraditi.


Kao što i ja potrošim plaću u dućanu a ne tražim blagajnicu da mi se klanja jer sam ja njoj omogućila plaću.
Meni je najgora moguća izjava"ja te plaćam".Od nje postajem parna lokomotiva

----------


## Mima

Je, blagajnice u dućanima se baš ponašaju kao sestre u bolnicama.

----------


## bodo

> Je, blagajnice u dućanima se baš ponašaju kao sestre u bolnicama.


O da,sve sestre su užasne,bezobrazne i bahate.Među njima ja sam br.1

----------


## sillyme

> .... 
> a uostalom, ti koja radiš u privatnom sektoru, i koja radiš za plaću doktora...za tvoju plaću radi taj doktor koji svoju plaću potroši u privatnom sektoru. kupujući proizvode i usluge privatnog sektora. da nema njega - ti ne bi imala svoju plaću.


Privatni sektor radi za trziste koje nije lokalno i monopolisticko vec globalno i konkutentsko. Znaci, sasvim je lako moguce da deadi radi u firmi koja izvozi i da za njenu placu ne radi nitko iz naseg drzavnog sektora.
s druge strane drzavni je aparat monopolisticki i sredstvima prisile osigurava svoje prihode bez ikakve konkurencije a kod bogme I bez nekih vidljivih sustava kontrole kvalitete rada.
Nisu isti i ukazivati na fundamentalne razlike u nacinu funkcioniranja ta dva "poslovna modela" nije zavadi pa vladaj vec ukazivanje na stvarne neravnopravnosti u drustvu i drzavi.

----------


## sirius

> O da,sve sestre su užasne,bezobrazne i bahate.Među njima ja sam br.1


Ako i sama radis u zdravstvu posve ti je jasno da u njemu ima raznih ljudi.
nazalost, zdravstveno osoblje prolazi skoro pa nikakvu edukaciju iz komunikacije , prava pacijenata i kako se nositi sa stresom. Plus , vecina je preopterecena i bez mogucnosti kontinuirane pomoci profesionalne i psiholoske za njih same.
i onda nam je tako, kako nam je.
Moze se nama ne svidati rijecnik i pristup od Junior, ali nije ona bas toliko u krivu, zar ne?

----------


## sasa

cvijeto lajkam ti post o privatnom i javnom. ali smatram da je izjava -ja bi to porodio- degutantna i zaslužuje sankcije. općenito se slažem da su mnogi liječnici grubi i nekulturni i bahati u komunikaciji s pacijentima. i da se tome treba stati na kraj.

----------


## Lili75

> Ako i sama radis u zdravstvu posve ti je jasno da u njemu ima raznih ljudi.
> nazalost, zdravstveno osoblje prolazi skoro pa *nikakvu edukaciju iz komunikacije* , prava pacijenata i kako se nositi sa stresom. Plus , vecina je preopterecena i bez mogucnosti kontinuirane pomoci profesionalne i psiholoske za njih same.
> i onda nam je tako, kako nam je.
> Moze se nama ne svidati rijecnik i pristup od Junior, ali nije ona bas toliko u krivu, zar ne?


ovo sam se već pitala 100 puta, jel netko zna jel imaju na medicini neke kolegije/predmete iz područja komunikacijskih vještina jer one su iznimno biten za ovu struku iako to na prvu tako ne izgleda?
počevši s mojom liječnicom opće prakse, koja uopće ne zna saslušat pacijenta, nego odmah s vrata krene s monologom i davanjem dijagnoze a ja ni zinula. Naravnmo tražim drugog liječnika da odem od nje. A ja sam sve samo ne šutljiva, mogu mislit kako to onda izgleda kod malo mirnijih pacijenata od mene.

----------


## Deaedi

> ko radi za njihove plaće?  ti radiš da bi jedan doktor imao plaću? 
> ništa osobno deaedi, al koja je to besramna zamjena teza, i propaganda sistema zavadi pa vladaj. 
> znam da je oftopik, al to mi grozno ide na živce.
> 
> državna kasa se najviše puni preko - pdv-a.
> dakle - potrošnje.
> dakle - pune je svi građani. a ne samo oni koji rade u privatnom sektoru. nego je puni i javni sektor.
> ta dva sektora su međusobno ovisna, a ne suprotstavljena. 
> a uostalom, ti koja radiš u privatnom sektoru, i koja radiš za plaću doktora...za tvoju plaću radi taj doktor koji svoju plaću potroši u privatnom sektoru. kupujući proizvode i usluge privatnog sektora. da nema njega - ti ne bi imala svoju plaću.


Hzzo se primarno financira iz doprinosa za zdravstveno osiguranje. 

Slažem se da su ta dva sektora međuovisna, zato se upravo državni ne bi trebao ponašati kao bogomdani i superiorni. Ja ne težim superiornosti privatnog sektora nad državnim, nego baš ravnopravnosti. A kod nas je situacija očajna, i to primarno u zdravstvu - nigdje drugdje nisam srela toliko nehumanih ljudi, kao u tom sektoru.

A u drugim državnim službama, tipa općine, gradske službe i sl. sam sretala samo divne ljude koji zaslužuju i puno puno veću plaću od one koju dobivaju za svoj rad, trud i stručnost.

----------


## Deaedi

> Kao što i ja potrošim plaću u dućanu a ne tražim blagajnicu da mi se klanja jer sam ja njoj omogućila plaću.
> Meni je najgora moguća izjava"ja te plaćam".Od nje postajem parna lokomotiva


Ne očekujem da mi se klanja. Očekujem da mi kaže dobar dan, hvala, molim, izvolite, doviđenja. Kao i ja njoj.

Na SD u 90% kontakata ništa od toga nije bilo, osim sa moje strane.

----------


## Mima

> O da,sve sestre su užasne,bezobrazne i bahate.Među njima ja sam br.1


Sve nisu, ali neke jesu. Ako si broj jedan među bezobraznima, poradi na ponašanju.

----------


## sirius

> ovo sam se već pitala 100 puta, jel netko zna jel imaju na medicini neke kolegije/predmete iz područja komunikacijskih vještina jer one su iznimno biten za ovu struku iako to na prvu tako ne izgleda?
> počevši s mojom liječnicom opće prakse, koja uopće ne zna saslušat pacijenta, nego odmah s vrata krene s monologom i davanjem dijagnoze a ja ni zinula. Naravnmo tražim drugog liječnika da odem od nje. A ja sam sve samo ne šutljiva, mogu mislit kako to onda izgleda kod malo mirnijih pacijenata od mene.


Ima se nesto na faksu u zadnje vrijeme. Vjerojatno i u skoli za medicinske sestre. Ali kratko, i vrlo nedostatno. Kad se izade iz skole vise nema nista.
sve je prepusteno osobom osjecaju , osobnoj kolicini empatije i kucnom odgoju. A ne bi trebalo biti tako.
zavrsila sam za zdravstveno laboratorijskog tehnicara prije 20 godina, i koliko se sjecam o komunikaciji smo ucili jedan skolski sat u 4 godine , i to u sklopu strucnog predmeta.

----------


## bodo

> Ako i sama radis u zdravstvu posve ti je jasno da u njemu ima raznih ljudi.
> nazalost, zdravstveno osoblje prolazi skoro pa nikakvu edukaciju iz komunikacije , prava pacijenata i kako se nositi sa stresom. Plus , vecina je preopterecena i bez mogucnosti kontinuirane pomoci profesionalne i psiholoske za njih same.
> i onda nam je tako, kako nam je.
> Moze se nama ne svidati rijecnik i pristup od Junior, ali nije ona bas toliko u krivu, zar ne?


Naravno da nije.Ali ne sviđa mi se generaliziranje općenito,ne sviđa mi se riječnik i ne sviđaju mi se te neke prijetnje,dopisi i ne znam šta nakon svega.
Treba biti hrabar i izboriti se dok si na prvoj crti.Nakon bitke malo toga se može napraviti.Govorim to jer vidim kako i što se radi.
Srce me boli kad vidim koliko loše prolaze ljudi koje šute.Ponekad se izborim umjesto njih,ponekad niti ne pokušavam.Jer ja moram raditi još xy godina s dotičnim.A mobing si ne želim natovariti na leđa.

Ima nas svakakvih kao i svugdje.Većina nas se trdi biti što bolji ali ponekad ne ide.Ja sam doslovno puknula jedan jedini put.Ali totalno.Kad me pokretan 45-ogodišnjak tražio da mu dođem u wc obrisat dupe.Jer on me plaća.

----------


## Mima

> Ne očekujem da mi se klanja. Očekujem da mi kaže dobar dan, hvala, molim, izvolite, doviđenja. Kao i ja njoj.
> 
> Na SD u 90% kontakata ništa od toga nije bilo, osim sa moje strane.


Ja recimo očekujem da meni i mom mužu, koji imamo već skoro 50 godina, nakon što smo se sat i pol probijali kroz prometnu gužvu i zakasnili 5 minuta na dogovoreni termin u bolnici mlađahna curica sa prijema Ne kaže "Pa mogli ste baš doći na vrijeme". Za početak.

----------


## Lili75

> Naravno da nije.Ali ne sviđa mi se generaliziranje općenito,ne sviđa mi se riječnik i ne sviđaju mi se te neke prijetnje,dopisi i ne znam šta nakon svega.
> Treba biti hrabar i izboriti se dok si na prvoj crti.Nakon bitke malo toga se može napraviti.Govorim to jer vidim kako i što se radi.
> Srce me boli kad vidim koliko loše prolaze ljudi koje šute.Ponekad se izborim umjesto njih,ponekad niti ne pokušavam.Jer ja moram raditi još xy godina s dotičnim.A mobing si ne želim natovariti na leđa.
> 
> Ima nas svakakvih kao i svugdje.Većina nas se trdi biti što bolji ali ponekad ne ide.*Ja sam doslovno puknula jedan jedini put.Ali totalno.Kad me pokretan 45-ogodišnjak tražio da mu dođem u wc obrisat dupe.Jer on me plaća*.


ovo je stvarno ogavno.

----------


## sirius

Vidis, meni se svidaju dopisi. Jer mislim da se niti jedna zena u najranjivijoj situaciji , u strahu i sa trbuhom do zuba ne mora se u bolnicu spremati kao na prvu crtu bojista.
da, i znam kako zavrsavaju dopisi, nitko najcesce niti ne trepne na njih , i za puno gore stvari od krsenja " zakona o pravima pacijenata".

----------


## cvijeta73

> cvijeto lajkam ti post o privatnom i javnom. ali smatram da je izjava -ja bi to porodio- degutantna i zaslužuje sankcije. općenito se slažem da su mnogi liječnici grubi i nekulturni i bahati u komunikaciji s pacijentima. i da se tome treba stati na kraj.


naravno, to sam i napisala u prvom postu. slažem se i sa silly i slažem se sa tim da je potrebna reforma javnog sektora, ma šta ćemo o tome i pričati.
ali učestala retorika "ja te plaćam" ili ja radim da bi ovi imali plaću, retorika JL - mi ide na živce. i potpuno je i pogrešna. teret javnog sektora u hrvatskoj nije na poslodavcima nego na - građanima. svim. od kojih je dobar dio zaposlen u javnom sektoru.

----------


## bodo

> Sve nisu, ali neke jesu. Ako si broj jedan među bezobraznima, poradi na ponašanju.


Ovo je bila šala na vlastiti račun.U 18 godina staža još se nitko nije požalio na moj rad i ponašanje a nadam se da će tako i ostati

----------


## sirius

A sto se tice bezobraznog pacijenta..., i osoblje bi trebalo imati sustav potpore koji ih stiti od neugodnih/ teskih i napornih pacijenata. Pa onda taj " sustav" odradi svoj dio.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja recimo očekujem da meni i mom mužu, koji imamo već skoro 50 godina, nakon što smo se sat i pol probijali kroz prometnu gužvu i zakasnili 5 minuta na dogovoreni termin u bolnici mlađahna curica sa prijema Ne kaže "Pa mogli ste baš doći na vrijeme". Za početak.



Pa s obzirom da i kad imaš dogovoreni termin u bolnici i kad dođeš na vrijeme, skužiš da vas je još 10 naručeno u isto vrijeme, i onda umjesto da dođeš na red u 8h kad si naručen, dođeš na red u 11h, jer naravno doktora nije niti bilo prije 10h, jer su na viziti, 5 min je najmanji problem. E sad, pitati se zašto, ako je vizita nešto što se zna da je svako jutro i da nema šanse da liječnik dođe u ordinaciju u 8h, jer nikad se to nije desilo, i dalje naručuješ ljude u 8h? Ali to je retoričko pitanje na koje nakon jedno 10tak identičnih iskustava ne očekujem odgovor.

----------


## Deaedi

No, ima razlika među ustanovama, npr. Rebro i SD su nebo i zemlja. Rebro je stvarno vrhunska bolnica, posebno pedijatrija. Zarazna i SD su po meni puno lošiji. Vinogradska je negdje u sredini.

----------


## Mima

> Ovo je bila šala na vlastiti račun.U 18 godina staža još se nitko nije požalio na moj rad i ponašanje a nadam se da će tako i ostati


Teško mi je zamisliti da u 18 godina staža nisi svjedočila bezobraznom ponašanju svojih kolega prema pacijentima, pa onda ne razumijem zašto se kad netko javno kaže da ima bezobraznog medicinskog osoblja (i to poprilično) vrijeđaš i postavljaš u obrambeni položaj, ako si sama besprijekornog ponašanja.

----------


## bodo

> No, ima razlika među ustanovama, npr. Rebro i SD su nebo i zemlja. Rebro je stvarno vrhunska bolnica, posebno pedijatrija. Zarazna i SD su po meni puno lošiji. Vinogradska je negdje u sredini.


SD nema pedijatriju.

----------


## Deaedi

> SD nema pedijatriju.


Ima babinjače i rodilište, zar ne...

----------


## Beti3

> Moze se nama ne svidati rijecnik i pristup od Junior, ali nije ona bas toliko u krivu, zar ne?


Nije u krivu jedino ako joj je ovakvo nepristojno ponašanje pomoglo da suzbije strah zbog krvarenja. Tada se može opravdati.
Inače, ne. 

Kada netko dođe sa krvarenjem u posljednjem mjesecu trudnoće, vjerojatno shvaća da je to stanje opasno po život majke i bebe. opasno toliko, da nekad samo 3-5 minuta dijeli život i smrt.
Tu treba odmah venski i put i sve ono što ide po protokolu za upravo takav slučaj. I nitko neće računati koliko što košta, jer se spašavaju životi.




> ovo sam se već pitala 100 puta, jel netko zna jel imaju na medicini neke kolegije/predmete iz područja komunikacijskih vještina jer one su iznimno biten za ovu struku iako to na prvu tako ne izgleda?


Ono što ja znam ću ti i napisati.
 Liječnici svaki dan vide puno pacijenata, mnogi su od njih teško bolesni. Zamislite sebe u toj situaciji. Svaki dan ljudsko zdravlje i život ovise o vama. Pa, izgorio bi svaki liječnik da se veže uz pacijente. Znam kakav je to osjećaj. Učili su nas ponašanju, pristojnosti, predstavljanju, svemu što treba, ali i tome kako ostati psihički zdrav na tako odgovornom poslu.

Ima ih osornih i zlih i sitničavih, kao i u svim drugim profesijama, jer i liječnici su ljudi. Možda da su i pacijenti više ljudi u odnosu prema medicinskom osoblju, pa bi im se tako i vratilo.




> A u drugim državnim službama, tipa općine, gradske službe i sl. sam sretala samo divne ljude koji zaslužuju i puno puno veću plaću od one koju dobivaju za svoj rad, trud i stručnost.


Kod nas je većina ljudi u tim službama toliko grozna, da su me ne jednom rasplakali. I ne zaslužuju veću plaću od liječnika, nitko ne zaslužuje veću plaću od njih.

----------


## bodo

> Ima babinjače i rodilište, zar ne...


Koje Rebro nema.Glupo mi je uspoređivati nešto što se isključuje međusobno.

Koliko sam shvatila SD je bolnica br.2 u Hr dok je Rebro na 12.mjestu.
Ponosna sam na to što sam jedna kap u tom slapu

----------


## Deaedi

> Koje Rebro nema.Glupo mi je uspoređivati nešto što se isključuje međusobno.
> 
> Koliko sam shvatila SD je bolnica br.2 u Hr dok je Rebro na 12.mjestu.
> Ponosna sam na to što sam jedna kap u tom slapu


Meni nije glupo uspoređivati medicinsko osoblje. I odnos prema meni i mom tek rođenom djetetu na SD i odnos prema meni i mom djetetu na Rebru.
Na Rebru sam doživjela samo pozitivne stvari, a npr. dr. Marinović, kardiolog-pedijatar koji je mom djetetu pjevao, zvao ga sunčeko, smješkiću i radio grimase da je nasmije i onaj dr. Stanojević koji je jedva procijedio "ovo" (za moju bebu) neka samo doji!

----------


## sirius

> Koje Rebro nema.Glupo mi je uspoređivati nešto što se isključuje međusobno.
> 
> Koliko sam shvatila SD je bolnica br.2 u Hr dok je Rebro na 12.mjestu.
> Ponosna sam na to što sam jedna kap u tom slapu


Gdje si kap?
na 2 mjestu ili 12 ?
Inace , ta ljestvica kvalitete bolnica je nevjerojatna. Uopce ne znam sto ona tocno govori, obzirom na kriterije.

----------


## sirius

> Meni nije glupo uspoređivati medicinsko osoblje. I odnos prema meni i mom tek rođenom djetetu na SD i odnos prema meni i mom djetetu na Rebru.
> Na Rebru sam doživjela samo pozitivne stvari, a npr. dr. Marinović, kardiolog-pedijatar koji je mom djetetu pjevao, zvao ga sunčeko, smješkiću i radio grimase da je nasmije i onaj dr. Stanojević koji je jedva procijedio "ovo" (za moju bebu) neka samo doji!


To ti je tako.
svatko ima drugacija iskustva. Prof. M. je moje dijete zvao " ovo", ali to mi je tada bila najmanja briga. ( pogotovo zato sto " ovo " nije bilo njegov pacijent). :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

ajme grozno...dr. Stanojević je meni bio vrlo pristojan, stručan i topao. Inače mi je osoblje SD bilo odlično od sestara do liječnika (uz pokoju iznimku) al vjerujem da nekima nije.

Mislim da se ničije dijete ne bi smjelo nazivati "ovo".Strašno!!!

----------


## sasa

mislim, meni cijelo tumačenje njene patologije, a o cimeričinim da ne govorim ne drži vodu, nisam ginekolog, ali i u mojoj struci pacijenti sami dodju do svakavih internet i ostalih zaključaka. tako da, u stručnom dijelu bih svakako ostala suzdržana na njenom mjestu. ali nepristojnost nije nešto preko čega se treba prelaziti. i to nema veze zapravo s time kakvi su pacijenti koji mogu biti zaista tvrdoglavi, naporni, dosadni... ipak bi se uvijek trebalo biti fin. nekad nije lako, a nekad i ne uspije, u 3.00 ujutro recimo. jbga.

----------


## mim

> A sto se tice bezobraznog pacijenta..., i osoblje bi trebalo imati sustav potpore koji ih stiti od neugodnih/ teskih i napornih pacijenata.


Kao i od pacijenata koji imaju izrazito loše higijenske navike, zataje zarazne bolesti ili ne ulažu apsolutno nikakav trud u liječenje vlastite bolesti.

----------


## pulinka

Eh, Junior...
Pre nepunih 6 godina mi se desilo isto što i tebi-naglo krvarenje, šesti mesec trudnoće, prvo dete. Dan pred doček Nove Godine, mi bez auta, napolju smrznuti putevi, do porodilišta ima pola sata u normalnim uslovima. Plačući zovem Hitnu, a osoba sa druge strane linije mi opušteno kaže da oni nisu taksi služba i da se snađem za prevoz kako znam. 
Zovemo sve rođake, prijatelje, konačno smo u porodilištu sat vremena nakon početka krvarenja. Uzrok je bio smešan-krvarenje sa spoljnih vaginalnih zidova, u bolnici svi preljubazni i otpuštaju me bez problema. 
Ali-da je uzrok bio ozbiljan, mojoj bebi ne bi bilo spasa. Jer Hitna pomoć Srbije nije taksi i ne izlazi za trudnice.

Što se tiče priča o ososblju-ljubazni/neljubazni, to je vrlo odokativno. Ali -trebaju li vaginalni pregledi ženi koja krvari? Nisu li oni kontraindikovani, pogotovo kada se ne zna uzrok krvarenja?
I ono što je zajedničko za sve bolnice: ni u jednoj bolnici ne postoji predviđeno mesto i vreme koje bi bilo izdvojeno za informisanje pacijenta-osim na viziti, pred svima, ako se doktor smiluje-čime se krše i pacijentovo pravo na privatnost informacija i na samu informisanost.

----------


## Sani1612

U cijeloj priči opet ispada da će u rodilištu biti onako kako kome padne grah. 
Dr.B me predzadnji radni dan prije godišnjeg poslala vaditi kks i naručila je uzv. 
Nakon što sam to jutro u šest vadila krv, pitala sam kada da dođem po nalaze. Gospođa na šalteru mi je rekla da odem nešto pojesti, pročitati a da će mi ona donijeti nalaze čim budu gotovi. Bila sam u pozitivnom šoku s takvim ophođenjem sa pacijentima. Nisam jedini primjer, da se razumijemo.
Kad pročitam pojedina iskustva imam osjećaj kao da se radi o dvije različite bolnice.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Pa Sani... tako i je. Uglavnom kako ti padne grah. Nema pravila. Nazalost.

----------


## Val

Ležala sam i ja na patologiji (Sv. Duh) tjedan dana i iskustvo je bilo tak-tak.
Sestre, osim glavne, su bile baš ok. S glavnom sam imala mini sukob, ne verbalni, već je više mimikom shvatila da ju ne tangiram
pa je poslije bila ok. Deksametazon je puno pomogao mojim blizancima jer su rođeni dosta rano, ali nisu trebali u inkubator. 
Doktori-hmmmmm, ono što me smetalo je da ne razgovaraju s pacijentima već međusobno i na toj komunikaciji treba poradit. Jer tamo ležim JA i JA
moram znati ono što se tiče mene i moje djece. Isto je vrijedilo i za dr. Jakovčića na babinjačama. CTG me nije smetao, dapače, a s obzirom na iskustvo moje prijateljice,
da, smatram da je potreban. 
Više su mi na živac išle sestre na babinjača, jednu sam, u suzama, istjerala iz sobe i tražila da pozove doktora. Nije ga pozvala, ali bogami se i smirila.
Ostale su bile dosta hladne i nekako robotski odrađivale posao. Znam da nije lako sa tolikim mamama, hormonima, bebama, ali sam očekivala mrvicu više empatije.

Sljedeći porod bio je nakon godinu i pol i moram priznat da, iako mi je boravak u bolnici bio koma, sestre su se uvelike promjenile. Kako i zašto ne znam, ali bile su puno toplije i uigranije.

Veći šok po pitanju neljubaznosti sam doživjela na Srebrnjaku kad je maleni tamo ležao zbog urtikarije. E, to je bila strahota. Nit riječi, nit smješka, hladno, nedostupno.

----------


## suncokret

po meni je kod nas najveći problem što nema nekih stegovnih mjera u javnom i državnom sektoru. šef ti ustvari ne može bog zna što, a kad bi te šef nakon xy pritužbi tvojih pacijenata, učenika, stranki mogao otpustiti, i kad bi i sam šef svojim poslom odgovarao za ponašanje svojih zaposlenika nekom kome je stalo-e, tek tada bi mogli svjedočiti nekom napretku u javnom i državnom sektoru. 
a i sami zaposlenici u javnim i državnim službama bi trebali korigirati svoje kolege koji ne rade kako treba, oni najranjiviji u društvu, pacijenti i djeca to zaista ne bi trebali raditi.

----------


## Tanči

Meni nije jasno kako "oslovljavati" nerođene i rođene?
Već par dana razmišljam kako bih ja i ne ide mi.
To, ovo- zvuči loše, ali mi podjednako loše zvuči ona, on, ono.
Kad sam ja rodila moju kći su zvali"beba pa prezime"
Malo je čudno zvučalo, ali ok.
Nije me smetalo.
Dakle, kako oslovljavati bebe, a da mame budu zadovoljne?

----------


## maybe---

Tanci o tome sam bas i ja razmisljala, mislim da mi oslovljavanje ovo, on, ona ne bi smetalo ako je u "pozitivnom", njeznom tonu - ne znam kako bi ga nazvala. Ali u glasu se cuje ako o bebici govore kao o stvari. Tada bi mi smetalo i povrijedilo bi me

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Da, ja sam jednom poznatom doktoru rekla da ja de facto plaćam njegovu plaću, pa se malo skulirao.


znaš da te puno volim :Heart: 
ali da meni ovo kažeš počupale bi se

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> cvijeto lajkam ti post o privatnom i javnom. ali smatram da je izjava *-ja bi to porodio- degutantna i zaslužuje sankcije.* općenito se slažem da su mnogi liječnici grubi i nekulturni i bahati u komunikaciji s pacijentima. i da se tome treba stati na kraj.


izgleda da ginekolozi jako vole riječ TO
prije trudnoće s V imala sam ekstrauterinu
na početku trudnoće s V, radi tog iskustva 6 mj prije otišla sam prebrzo primarnom ginekologu
beta je bila pozitivna, on nije vidio ništa u uterusu i poslao me hitno na ginekologiju sa sumnjom na ekstrauterinu
dolazim, hvatam na hodniku dežurnog, tada šefa ginekologije, on mi preko ramena dobacuje da se javim sestri za prijem u bolnicu
ja ga molim da me pogleda 
ajde, pogleda, i kaže:
nije te ekstrauterina, trudnoća je u uterusu
ali TO će otići u spontanom pobačaju
i okrene se i ode
(ok možda je bio malo ljut jer sam se ritnula pa ga pukla koljenom u bradu :Grin: )

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

a što se tiče početnog posta slažem se s autoricom kada se žali na grubo postupanje
ali mislm da nije kompetentna procjenjivati medicinske postupke i njihovu potrebitost 
sam početak i pobuna protiv braunile
došla je na hitnu sa krvarenjem
uglavnom je pravilo da se na hitnoj odmah stavlja braunila, da se ima otvoren venski put
sumnja na abrupciju posteljice, to može biti naglo, tako obilno krvarenje, da je dobro imati venski put da se može reagirati
jer kada nastupi jako krvarenje vene kolabiraju i jako je teško onda staviti braunilu

buni se zašto je bila hospitalizirana
koliko puta čujemo, čitamo i na forumu, u novinama, kako se pacijenti žale da su ih samo pogledali i poslali doma, nisu ih primili u bolnicu pa se nešto zakompliciralo
ili se nije zakompliciralo, ali oni su procjenili da bi bilo bolje da su hospitalizirani
bojim se da medicinsko osoblje ipak ne može pacijentima prepustiti odluke o postupcima, hospitalizaciji....
slažem se da pacijent treba biti upoznat sa stanjem, postupcima, terapijom, ali ipak je liječnik koji odlučuje što će se napraviti
jer odgovornost je na njemu

----------


## Tanči

Alex, i meni su rekli u blizanačkoj trudnoći da će *to* otići.
I nije me pogodilo.
A kako je uopće trebao dr reći, a da bude, ne znam, korektno?
Meni je tada bilo drago da mi je rekao šta je na stvari i objasnio sve i zaista se nisam zamarala sa terminima.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

joj, pa može se ljepše reći
naravno da se oni ne mogu emocionalno unjeti u svaku trudnoću, pa još početne, koje često završe spontanim
ali TO je meni bila dugo čekana željena trudnoća
nakon ekstrauterine 
mogao je reći: "trudnoća je u maternici, ne bojte se, nije vanmaternična, ali da vas upozorim, ne sviđa mi se izgled, mogla bi trudnoća završiti spontanim"
i gotovo

mene je malo pogodila riječ, njega je pogodilo koljeno  :Embarassed:  (nije bilo namjerno, da ne bi tko pomislio)

----------


## Mojca

Rekli bi ti u Dalmaciji: nisi tila, ali nisi ni falila!  :Wink:

----------


## Anemona

I mene je za početak u priči "zazebla" buna protiv braunile. Došla si kao hitan slučaj, krvarenje nepoznatog uzroka,... Takva situacija zahtijeva največi mogući oprez, a stavljanje braunile je definitivno jedan od koraka.

Slažem se da ako netko doživi bezobrazluk treba intervenirati, ali s medicinske strane u ovoj priči ne vidim potrebu za bunom.

----------


## bodo

[QUOTE=suncokret;2699056]po meni je kod nas najveći problem što nema nekih stegovnih mjera u javnom i državnom sektoru. šef ti ustvari ne može bog zna što, QUOTE]


Može itekako,posebno u bolnicama.
Dovoljno je da te makne iz turnusa u jutarnju smjenu.
Em je plaća puno niža,em iskačeš iz kolotečine kako si godinama naviknuo.

----------


## Bubica

što se tiče komunikacijakih vještina ja sam srednju medicinsku završila davno u Rijeci (nikad taj posao nisam radila). Meni se čini da smo mi dobili jako dobre temelje za kvalitetnu komunikaciju s pacijentima. Ja nisam nastavila medicinu, i često sam razmišljala kako zapravo ljudima koji upišu medicinu baš fali to srednjoškolsko obrazovanje koje te zapravo usmjerava na njegu (uz liječenje) pacijenta (jer je upravo u tome bio naglasak u srednjoj).

Kad sam počela živjeti u ZG baš mi je šok bio susret s primarnom zdravstvenom zaštitom gdje pacijent uopće nema kontakt s med sestrom (dok nakon sat vremena ne dođe na red), a na svim vratima piše: ne kucajte, radimo! (ozbiljno!?) Kod nas dole je med. sestra uvijek "za šalterom", možeš pitati sve što te zanima, komunicirati, razjasniti... (nadam se da je još uvijek tako). Ni danas se tome ne mogu načudit, jer je to naprosto protivno onome kako su me odgajali u SŠ.

----------


## Deaedi

> znaš da te puno volim
> ali da meni ovo kažeš počupale bi se


Ali ti nisi bila bezobrazna prema meni  :Smile:  a on je, i obracao mi se s visoka, sto ne podnosim!

----------


## pikula

i mene je rasplakalo kad sam išla na prvi pregled sva sretna što sam trudna, a dr. kaže nemojte se veseliti TO je još samo mala trudnoća. znam da je to njima tako, ali baš znaju pokvarit veselje. a nemam nikavu povijest spontanih mlada zdrava i nek se ne veselim nego nek kaj strepim ili da se pravim da ne znam da sam trudna, ma glupost totalna

----------


## pikula

moj problem je što sam skroz mutava kad sam trudna pa čak i dok imam malu bebu. ne mogu se izborit za sebe jer me hormoni pretvore u neku slatkastu rastopljenu masu koja samo tepa. treba jednom doć tamo u normalnom stanju pa da popričamo ko ljudi što bi reko Bata Živojinović

----------


## maybe---

Pikula grozno se ponio taj dr.prema tebi. Pa kaj oni stvarno ne misle o ljudskim osjecajima?? Tuzno.. Ne znam kak bi ja reagirala, mozda ne bi odma, ali bi mu to vjerojatno nekad spomenula

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

"nemojte se veseliti, to je mala trudnoća" mi je ok formulirano, to se odnosi na trudnoću, TO je trudnoća, ne znam kako bi drugačije rekao
"nemojte se veseliti, to bi moglo otići u spontani" mi je grubo, jer se TO odnosi na plod, dijete, embrij, čedo, bebu, kako god je nazvali

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Bubica, drugačije bi mislila da ti posao svako malo prekida kucanje
sestra dovoljno često izlazi uzeti knjižice, proziva pacijente, da ju se može zaustaviti na vratima i pitati što treba

----------


## Mima

a što sestra kod doktora opće medicine radi. Što je njen posao koji prekida kucanje?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

neću reći što mi je došlo da kažem na ovakvo pitanje :Rolling Eyes: 

već ću izvući komunikacijske vještine iz pete
uzima knjižice, upisuje pacijente, vadi kartone, radi trijažu (tko ima povišenu temp, bolove, ulazi prije) mjeri temperaturu, mjeri tlak, mjeri visinu, težinu, opseg bokova, struka za panele, daje injekcije, u jutarnje termine od 7-9 vadi krv, pomaže pri ispiranju ušiju, previja, pomaže pri vađenju šavova, printa recepte, uputnice, doznake, razgovara, sluša dok pacijent sjedi kod nje čekajući da prethodni izađe od liječnika
i javlja se na telefon koji vječno zvoni, preuzima narudžbu za lijekove, uputnice, doznake za pomagala.....

----------


## Bubica

ne slažem se Aleksandra
izmeđuostaloga, to je bio razlog zašto sam djetetu za pedijatra birala dr. Jovančevića čija sestra ima stol u čekaonici, upiše u karton simptome zbog kojih dolaziš, tako valjda i prvu trijažu napravi. Kada je mala imala vodene kozice nisam trebala čekati pola sata da sestra otvori vrata ili da neki pacijent izadje pa da ja šmugnem uinutra (jer, naravno, sva vrata imaju onu kuglu) nego sam odmah rekla o čemu je riječ i dijete smo iz auta uveli u sobu za izolaciju, odmah je bila pregledana da ne širi virus...naravno, da ne pričam o uputnicama, ispričnicama i sl...

----------


## Mima

pa aleksandra, dovoljno sam puta bila kod liječnika opće prakse da mogu reći da je posao koji je sestra obavljala u to vrijeme bio upravo ovaj " sluša dok pacijent sjedi kod nje čekajući da prethodni izađe od liječnika", a obzirom da ja nisam baš pričljiv pacijent zapravo bi trebalo napisati: priča dok pacijent sjedi kod nje. Ne bih rekla da je to posao koji se ne može prekinuti radi kucanja, a ako sestra radi nešto što se ne može prekinuti onda naravno ne mora odgovoriti na kucanje.
(kao što se često i ne javlja na telefon). U svakom slučaju, sestra bi trebala biti veza između pacijenata i liječnika, pa su natpisi o nekucanju vrlo uvredljivi (kao što su uvredljiva i špotanja odraslih ljudi koji se ipak usude pokucati, ili zgražanja ako ti se - bedačeku malom - dogodi da slučajno pokucaš na kriva vrata, i mnoge druge radosti koje pacijenti svakodnevno doživljavaju po raznim medicinskim ustanovama)

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

u primarnoj je kugla na vratima, da pacijenti ne ulaze kad hoće, jer onom tko je unutra, a gol je, ne bi baš bilo ugodno da mu netko upadne unutra
znači na svako kucanje sestra mora ustati i prekinuti posao koji trenutno radi
a radi sve ono gore nabrojano
pa tako svakih par minuta 
i ne vidim zašto netko, ako mu nije duša na nosu, ne bi mogao pričekati 10-tak minuta da sestra izađe po knjžice, i onda joj kaže što treba

----------


## Mima

ako radi nešto sa pacijentom naravno da ne mora, kao što se neće javiti niti na telefon.
Ali ako sluša pacijenta (ili pacijent sluša nju, kao u mom slučaju) onda ne vidim problem, osim ako je problem što se mora ustati.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

pa i to, ako se mora ustati svako toliko jer netko misli da treba pokucati i njoj direktno dati knjižicu u ruke, mada postoji mjesto gdje se knjižice ostavljaju

----------


## Bubica

ali, da imaju šalter, na kojem odlažeš knjžice ( i koji postoji u Ri, CK...vidim i u starim anbulantama u ZG koji je sada zabarikadiran nekim kartonima), onda bi posao previjališta obavljala u previjalištu, kada je na šalteru onda bi komunicirala s pacijentima, a pacijenti ne bi imali potrebu kucati i upadati drugim pacijentima...

----------


## Mima

aha, a ljudi kucaju zato da daju sestri knjižicu u ruke. Sad ću ja staviti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

tko u Ck u DZ ima?
jedino dr Katnić koliko se ja sjećam, nitko drugi

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> aha, a ljudi kucaju zato da daju sestri knjižicu u ruke. Sad ću ja staviti


vjerovala ili ne, kolutala očima ili ne, da
među ostalim

----------


## Mima

Tako je, i u mom DZ postoje šalteri, ali se ne koriste.

----------


## mim

> neću reći što mi je došlo da kažem na ovakvo pitanje


Moje komunikacijske vještine u ovom slučaju zakazuju. 

A svima koji se žale na nedostupnost sestara pustila bih da tjedan dana obavljaju taj posao pa neka se onda ponovo žale ako će imati obraza. Ili da svoj vlastiti posao obavljaju tjedan dana uz zvonjavu telefona i kucanje puno radno vrijeme. Mislim ono.....  :Rolling Eyes: , stvarno je veeeeliki problem pričekati da sestra izađe i pokupi knjižice  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## Bubica

> tko u Ck u DZ ima?
> jedino dr Katnić koliko se ja sjećam, nitko drugi


ja sam otišla pred 20 godina, dozvoljavam da se, nažalost, i to promijenilo, kao što je mnogo toga na lošije...U moje doba su imali svi osim zubara...

mim, zašto misliš da nitko ne radi u takvim uvjetima...na mom poslu, pet administrativnih djelatnica u istoj sobi, telefon zvoni svaku minutu, a nije im posao telefonsko savjetovanje. Naravno da je teško, ali kada odabereš takvo zanimanje onda odabireš sve ono što uz njega ide...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ustaju li usput svakih par minuta otvarati vrata? :Smile: 

ne vjerujem da je itko, tko se išao školovati za medicinsku sestru, išao sa cijelm da pola radnog vremena diže telefonsku slušalicu i otvara vrata

----------


## mim

> a nije im posao telefonsko savjetovanje.


... kao ni medicinskim sestrama. Kod većine liječnika postoji istaknuto vrijeme kad se mogu telefonski naručiti recepti. Zašto pacijenti ne zovu u to vrijeme-to samo oni znaju. A sa stajališta pacijenta-najmanje što mu treba kad razgovara o svojim intimnim problemima jer to da mu se stalno otvaraju vrata i da se razgovor prekida. Ili npr. kod previjanja rane. Siiiilno bih kao pacijent bila sretna da mi netko upada dok ležim skinutih hlača. Da pacijenti poštuju hitnost i kucanje SAMO u tim okolnostima onda bi i sestra redovito otvarala vrata. 

A ako krenem o administrativnim službenicima, njihovom obavljanju posla i odgovaranju na upite onda mogu samo zaraditi trenutni ban. I, još samo jedna stvar.... Administrativne službenike plaća i liječnik i medicinska sestra. Da sjedim u ordinaciji i da mi netko spomene kako me on plaća onda bih ga lijepo zamolila da preseli karton drugom liječniku koji će mu moći pružiti uslugu za koju je tako jako dobro plaćen kad već ja to ne mogu i nije njome zadovoljan. Zato postoje privatni liječnici koji svoj mobitel daju na korištenje i to se plaća "malo" više od dopunskog zdravstvenog osiguranja. Drugim riječima: plati masno pa zovi kad ti se zove i očekuj odgovor na svoj poziv.

----------


## Anemona

Da se nadovežem, kod nas se ne daju knjižice kod dr. opće prakse. Naručiš se i dođeš u navedenom terminu. 
Sestra naručuje pacijente telefonom, prima "narudžbe" za lijekove, previja rane, printa uputnice, štambilja bolovanja,...

Ne mogu se požaliti na naše dr.

----------


## cvijeta73

> .
> A ako krenem o administrativnim službenicima, njihovom obavljanju posla i odgovaranju na upite onda mogu samo zaraditi trenutni ban. I, još samo jedna stvar.... Administrativne službenike plaća i liječnik i medicinska sestra. Da sjedim u ordinaciji i da mi netko spomene kako me on plaća onda bih ga lijepo zamolila da preseli karton drugom liječniku koji će mu moći pružiti uslugu za koju je tako jako dobro plaćen kad već ja to ne mogu i nije njome zadovoljan. Zato postoje privatni liječnici koji svoj mobitel daju na korištenje i to se plaća "malo" više od dopunskog zdravstvenog osiguranja. Drugim riječima: plati masno pa zovi kad ti se zove i očekuj odgovor na svoj poziv.


svatko tko radi svoj posao, taj i zaradi svoju plaću. pa tako i administrativni službenik. 
a drugo, odnos liječnika prema pacijentima u puno slučajeva nije ok. 
i pacijent ima pravo reći da nije zadovoljavan uslugom.

----------


## n.grace

ja se potpuno slažem s natpisom da se ne kuca na vrata (osim u slučaju hitnosti, što se podrazumijeva)
kako bi izgledalo i kakvi bi bili uvjeti rada da netko stalno kuca?

----------


## Sani1612

Netko pokuca samo zato da kaže da je pacijent prije njega jakooo dugo u ordinaciji.  :Rolling Eyes: 
 Takvih slučajeva sam se nagledala kod naše pedijatrice. 
Ali skrenuli smo s teme.

----------


## mim

> svatko tko radi svoj posao, taj i zaradi svoju plaću. pa tako i administrativni službenik. 
> a drugo, odnos liječnika prema pacijentima u puno slučajeva nije ok. 
> i pacijent ima pravo reći da nije zadovoljavan uslugom.


Naravno! A također smije i uzeti karton od dotičnog liječnika i potražiti drugog s kojim će biti zadovoljniji. Naprotiv, ako nisi zadovoljan radom i uslugom administrativnog službenika u bilo kojoj državnoj instituciji možeš se slikati jer si osuđen na njegov (ne) rad i pravo izbora ne postoji. Što dotični službenici vrlo dobro znaju  :Rolling Eyes: . 

Ne sjećam se kad sam bila nezadovoljna radom liječnika ili sam se srela s primjerom da su zaista postupili izvan svih pravila službe. O državnim institucijama i radu administrativnih službenika nemam takvo mišljenje jer su mi iskustva potpuno drugačija. Po bolnicama nisam puno hodala kao pacijent (kuc-kuc!), ali to što jesam uvijek sam dobila informacije koje su mi trebale ili sam ih kao pacijent imala pravo dobiti. U javnim ustanovama, u usporedbi s tim, dobila sam kolutanje očima, poruku "Vraćam se odmah", nestručne savjete i općenito ništa korisnoga. A plaćeni su iz iste vreće, od strane istih ljudi. Samo su jedni nedodirljivi i ne postoji mogućnost izbora.

----------


## Bubica

Nisu sve sluzbe iste, ovih koje ja spominjem niste, vjerujem, bile korisnice  :Smile: .
No, slazem se sa svim sto ste rekle o kucanju na vrata i sl. Zato i zagovaram "šaltere" ( ne znam kako to drugacije nazvat) pri cemu je onda sva jasnije kad je vrijeme za sto. 
Toliko, jer smo uzurpirale temu.

----------


## sasa

ja ne vidim čemu bježati od činjenice da su hrvatski javni i državni djelatnici zaista manje ljubazni/uslužni da ne kažem pristojni od recimo zapadnjačkih, a mnogi značajno  manje od minimalne norme. i sama sam nebrojeno kao pacijent doživjela nepristupačnost, hladnoću, otresitost. radim u bolnici i tamo se toga tek nagledam. a bome i od službenika svih vrsta. ne ulazim u to treba li spriječiti kucanje, ali ovo o čemu mima piše da ti se sestra ko kretenu obrati ako ipak pokucaš, toga zaista ima. i općenito patronizirajućeg stava. teško mi je za povjerovati da to netko nije nikada doživio. i ja sad ne pričam o stručnoti i znam da postoje iznimke  :Cool: , ali to je tako. ne znam kako to promijeniti. znam da kad smo živjeli par mjeseci vani da nismo k sebi mogli doći koliko su ljudi fini, čudno nam je bilo, ali brzo se čovjek na finoću navikne.... no ne znam kako do tog nivoa i kod nas doći.

----------


## sasa

i plus, da je u slučaju junior situacija iskomunicirana od strane osoblja, sestara i liječnika, kako spada onda do ovoga neb došlo. recimo, bilo tko tamo joj je prilikom otvaranja venskog puta mogao u 3 rečenice objasniti zašto se to rutinsi radi i zašto je važno.

----------


## cvijeta73

> po meni je kod nas najveći problem što nema nekih stegovnih mjera u javnom i državnom sektoru. šef ti ustvari ne može bog zna što, a kad bi te šef nakon xy pritužbi tvojih pacijenata, učenika, stranki mogao otpustiti, i kad bi i sam šef svojim poslom odgovarao za ponašanje svojih zaposlenika nekom kome je stalo-e, tek tada bi mogli svjedočiti nekom napretku u javnom i državnom sektoru. 
> a i sami zaposlenici u javnim i državnim službama bi trebali korigirati svoje kolege koji ne rade kako treba, oni najranjiviji u društvu, pacijenti i djeca to zaista ne bi trebali raditi.


ja mislim da jedino - ovako.
u svim javnim službama.

----------


## n.grace

> Naravno! A također smije i uzeti karton od dotičnog liječnika i potražiti drugog s kojim će biti zadovoljniji.


smije uzeti karton
ali će vjerojatno teško naći novog liječnika koji će ga primiti, u našem DZ svi imaju jako puno pacijenata i ne primaju nove

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

uh da, naravno da ima svega, neljubaznosti, osornosti od strane osoblja
bila, doživjela 
doživjela na SD od ovdje hvaljenog, razvikanog ginekologa odgovor "odgovaram na vaša (kretenska) pitanja samo zato jer i  vi radite u zdravstvu, ne bih da ste kumica s placa"
od drugog, isto hvaljenog i voljenog ovdje, isto SD, na iskazani strah od nuspojava kod uzimanja hormona dobila odgovor "joj, pa ako dobijete plućnu emboliju bar ćete znati da vaša kći ne smije uzimati hormonsku kontracepciju"
općenito na tom SD, kada je već o njemu tema, sam doživjela jako malo ljubaznosti (dok sam npr. na riječkoj ginekologiji, osim od spomenutog šefa, doživjela samo ljubaznost, nikada neću moći zahvaliti dr Vlasteliću na pomoći, ali i na ljubaznosti i nadasve ljudskom pristupu, kako bi rekao moj pokojni svekar, on je kao prvo čovjek)

i kad smo već kod zdravstva uglavnom mi se čini da je osoblje ljubaznije u primarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti nego sekundarnoj, ali ne može se generalizirati
puno toga ne valja, puno toga bi moglo i trebalo biti drugačije
i ne može se, i ne smije sve opravdati nedostatkom novca (mada je ta ljubazna sestra vani plaćena 5x više od vrhunskog liječnika kod nas)
i vani, na zapadu, ima više zdravstvenog osoblja na broj stanovnika, i samim tim imaju više vremena i snage posvetiti se pacijentu
nemaju po 70,100, 150 upisanih pacijenata dnevno
kod nas je općenito situacija u društvu takva da su ljudi jadni, obespravljeni, bez posla, bez novca....
i onda se to nezadovoljstvo prenosi na odnose i komunikaciju

i treba reći da trebaju dva novčića da bi zveckala u džepu
nije krivica samo na jednoj strani

ako se netko prema sestri odnosi sa tim stavom "a koji k ti uopće radiš" a onda nije čudo da je reakcija takva

kada se spominje uređenost vani
uređenost je obostrana
da se odmaknemo od zdravstva
ulazak u tramvaj
kako se kod nas ulazi, gura, udara, ne gleda se koja su vrata za ulaz, koja su za izlaz, stoji se na vratima da ljudi ne mogu ni ući ni izaći...
kako je to vani?
stoji se u redu i ulazi jedan po jedan
malo nam fali i kulture

----------


## n.grace

> i treba reći da trebaju dva novčića da bi zveckala u džepu
> nije krivica samo na jednoj strani
> 
> ako se netko prema sestri odnosi sa tim stavom "a koji k ti uopće radiš" a onda nije čudo da je reakcija takva
> 
> kada se spominje uređenost vani
> uređenost je obostrana
> da se odmaknemo od zdravstva
> ulazak u tramvaj
> ...


ne malo, podosta

----------


## mim

> i plus, da je u slučaju junior situacija iskomunicirana od strane osoblja, sestara i liječnika, kako spada onda do ovoga neb došlo. recimo, bilo tko tamo joj je prilikom otvaranja venskog puta mogao u 3 rečenice objasniti zašto se to rutinsi radi i zašto je važno.


U pravu si, ali isto tako i pacijent bi trebao pitati ako mu nešto nije jasno, a ne očekivati za svaki postupak liječnika objašnjenje. Tebi, meni i još nekima ovdje potpuno je jasno zašto se otvara venski put kod hitnog prijema: liječnik ne može znati koliko je pacijent upućen u svoje stanje i način liječenja. Zašto bi svaki svoj postupak prvo morao objasniti? Npr, ako dođeš kod stomatologa sigurno ti neće objasniti zašto upotrebljava koji instrument prije nego ga upotrijebi niti će ti objasniti način pripreme plombe. Što tebe ne sprečava da pitaš ako ti nešto nije jasno. Isto tako, državni službenik ti neće objasniti zašto otvara pojedini file i zašto je printao potvrdu u toliko primjeraka, ali ti je dužao odgovoriti na pitanje čemu ta potvrda služi. Ako pitaš-trebaš dobiti odgovor. No, susrela sam se s tim da se ni posao ne odradi kako treba u državnoj službi, a to nema veze s pravom na informiranje nego na dobivanje usluge. I ako ti se usluga ne sviđa možeš npr. promijeniti frizera, liječnika, automehaničara.... ali državnog službenika ne možeš. Osuđen si na njega. I,za kraj... ako ti se ne sviđa određena usluga to ne znači da ona nije odrađena po svim pravilima službe ispravno. Subjektivni dojam je također važan. Zato postoje liječnici koje neki pacijenti kude, a drugi hvale. Kao i frizeri i ostale uslužne djelatnosti. No, komunikacija je uvijek dvosmjerna: ako je netko neljubazan, šutljiv ili bahat zašto bi s druge strane dobio ljubaznost i odgovore na pitanja koja nije ni postavio?

----------


## Zuska

Otkako živim u svojoj maloj sredini pojam zdravstvene skrbi i odnosa prema pacijentima mi se malo izmijenio. Kvaliteta i znanje se doista ne mogu usporediti sa Zagrebom, ali odnos prema pacijentu je mnogo humaniji. 

Kod pedijatrice sestra ima pult - ne šalter, otvoreni pult - u čekaonici. Zaprima pacijente, diže telefone i priča s roditelima, spaja s doktoricom, ispisuje što treba, kad je doktorica treba, uleti unutra i pomaže...i cijelo to vrijeme, dok je za pultom, mi roditelji možemo s njom razgovarati. Nisam primijetila da je ikad bila ljuta ili nabrijana, zna biti u gužvi i letati amo-tamo, ali onda se i mi koji čekamo prilagodimo tome. Nikad nisam doživjela neugodnost sa strane sestre ili pedijatrice, uvijek profi pristup, uvijek se može zvati telefonom, dobiti savjet...

Kod moje doktorice opće prakse, na stranu što mi je ona uglavnom receptomat i što nemam nikakvog povjerenja u nju (to je ona koja propisuje atb jer "ljudi dođu pa očekuju") i čudna je, ali sestra je super ljubazna. Ne samo da se može kucati, ona to i očekuje. Svatko tko dođe novi, ako unutra nema nikog, pokuca, uđe i porazgovara. Nikad je nisam čula da je digla glas, nekog poslala van ili bila zajedljiva. A bogme čekaona nikad nije prazna. 

Kod socijalne ginekologinje sestra ima otvorena vrata svoje ordinacije prema čekaonici. Vrata se zatvaraju samo kad je unutra pacijentica koja priča sa sestrom. Ta sestra je uvijek ljubazna, kad dođu nalazi, nazove na mobitel i obavijesti da su stigli pa se dogovaramo oko termina. Uvijek izlazi u susret. 

Sve tri sestre su dostupne u radno vrijeme telefonom ili osobno, uvijek su spremne reći je li gužva ili nije, dati savjet, prespojiti doktorici, a nije da im ordinacije zjape prazne...Evo, govorim o javnom zdravstvu. 

I onda kad moram do specijaliste u neku drugu bolnicu u jedan od većih gradova u blizini, onda doživim ovo što ovdje spominjete. Otuđeno i nadmeno medicinsko osoblje. 
Kad sam bila na amnio, naručili su nas da budemo tamo najkanije u 8. Skupila se grupica trudnica i pratnje u čekaonici sa 4 stolice i  čekale smo (stajale) 2 sata bez da nam je itko došao reći zašto čekamo i koliko ćemo dugo još čekati. Ja sam u jednom trenutku sjela na pod, to su učinile još neke trudnice koje nisu imale mjesta....a sestre i doktori su prolazili kraj nas kao da ih se to ne tiče, nisu nas ni pogledali. To je učinila samo jedna osoba koja je promrmljala kako nije u redu da trudnice sjede na podu. 
Naravno da nije u redu, a nije u redu ni da trudnice ili bilo koji drugi pacijenti sjede u čekaonici 2 sata nakon što su naručeni, bez da im itko objasni zašto čekaju i do kad će čekati. Riječ je o odnosu prema pacijentima, a ne o količini novaca i novim aparatima. Odnos prema pacijentima ne košta, ali jako povećava kvalitetu usluge i najvažnije - dojam kvalitete.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

zgodno je to s pultom i otvorenim vratima
ali, što kod otvorenih vrata nije propuh?
a i što ne smeta vas koji ste unutra, i koji bi možda htjeli tu sestru pitati nešto, što ne želite da zna cijelo selo, da je kao na kolodvoru, da nema privatnosti?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

konkretno, kod našeg ginekologa je tako, otvorena vrata, i pacijenti ulaze kod sestre kako žele, stalno je prometno
pacijentica koja je iduća na redu za ući kod doktora sjedi kod nje
drugi ulaze, pitaju, ostavljaju knjižice, traže nalaze, ostavljaju nalaze....
često sam tamo u prolazu i već sam, prije ove teme, primjetila kako često toj ženi, koja tamo sjedi i čeka to ne odgovara
jer ona bi nešto pitala sestru, s njom bi porazgovarala, iskoristila to vrijeme prije ulaska ginekologu za razgovor sa sestrom
jer radi gužve i velikogo broja pacijentica, ne može nešto puno razgovarati s dr. unutra kada je na pregledu
neke informacije bi joj mogla dati i sestra 
ovako je to nemoguće
i sestra je pretvorena u šaltersku službenicu

----------


## Anemona

Zuska, a meni se baš čini (u maloj sredini) da dr. za djecu ili pedijatar (tko več gdje postoji) mora biti "bolji" dr. nego u Zgb.
Večina liječenja se svali na procjenu dr., a u Zgb., za svaku nedoumicu se vadi krv, ide na bris,...
U Zgb., velik broj roditelja odluči otiči na hitnu (Zaraznu ili slično), a kod nas ne.

----------


## Vrci

Kod mene dr op ima sestru koja ima samo salter u cekaonici.
Malo je nezgodno za neka pitanja, selo jelte...ak je netko tamo, svasta cuje...
Ali meni to ima i puno vise prednosti

----------


## Zuska

Anemona, u pravu si...
A70v, pa otvorena vrata znače da kod sestre nema nikoga, ja pokucam na njih, uđem i zatvorim ih. I dok su zatvorena, pričamo, nitko ne ulazi. Kad izađem, ostavim otvorena vrata da sljedeća pacijentica zna da može ući...ako nema nitko novi, onda sestra radi svoje..

Kod pedijatrice, u principu se ne treba sa sestrom pričati pred svima, ona te zaprimi, ako ti želiš sa sestrom popričati zašto ste došli, ok, ako ne, čeka se da uđeš kod dr i tamo imaš svu privatnost jer nitko ne kuca. A da mi je neki bad pred sestrom i da moram na samo popričati s njom, bez problema je zamolim da odemo u posebnu prostoriju u kojoj ona previja, inhalira i sl.

----------


## nanimira

A kako su onda sestre kod privatnika ljubazne? Kao i liječnici koji tamo rade, kao da promjene ličnost od jednog radnog mjesta do drugog. Moje iskustvo je takvo da s ako moram u bolnicu itd. odmah se pripremim na živčenjake i nisam ljubazna ali sam pristojna-dobar dan,hvala i doviđenja. Jednom se šalterska sestra izderala na mene i odgovorila sam joj da je nepristojna i da ne treba dizati ton jer mi nismo skupa ovce pasle na što se ispričala i rekla da ima loš dan, gužvu itd....  

Po pitanju vezanja uz pacijente-da, lakše je da smo samo brojevi kao i naša djeca, lakše u emocionalnom smislu, pa gdje bi psihički došli liječnici da se vežu za pacijente? Međutim, ako sam već broj onda me tretirajte kao broj, bez izderavanja, galame, bezobrazluka itd. Jer brojevi mogu postati i iracionalni  :Smile:

----------


## Tanči

Generalno gledajuć imamo dobre bolnice i dobre liječnike, sestre i ostalo osoblje.
Usporedba s bilo kojojm djelatnošću nije fer jer više nego igdje ovdje rade osjećaji.
Moje zadnje iskustvo s tehničarkom na EEG snimanju u Vinogradskoj je jako loše i uvijek je bilo loše jer ta žena uvijek kasni i šeta okolo, ali mi ne pada na pamet cijelu pedijatriju zbog toga pljuvati.
U rodilištu bolnice Sveti Duh sam rodila i opet generalno gledajuć su ok.
Ima taštih liječnika, ali ima ih svuda.
Sestre su meni bile ok, doktori isto.
Kad sam pitala, dobila sam odgovore.
Jedina mi je zamjerka bila što su u predrađaoni držali žene u trudovima i one bez, koje su bile na promatranju.
To nije dobro, ali je tada to tako bilo pretpostavljam zbog manjka prostora.

----------


## Zuska

Vezano za važnost ok odnosa i razgovora s pacijentom, neki dan sam slušala Exploru, emisiju u kojoj gostuje znanstvenik Korado Korlević, ja ga jako volim, uglavnom, jedna od tema bila je i homeopatija i homeopatski liječnici i on objašnjava zašto homeopatija nema medicisnku vrijednost, ali djeluje, odnosno kakva je važnost razgovora s pacijentom koji prakticiraju homeopatski liječnici i koliko je to važno za aktiviranje procesa samoobrane u organizmu. 

Zanimljiva teza, vi koji želite poslušati taj dio (par minuta), možete na http://znano.st/explora/, emisija od 11.11. 
Možete vidjeti popis svih tema i minutažu pa kliknuti točno kad treba. Preporučam i dio Tjelesna težina može biti nasljedna (teorija o bakterijama koje su zaslužne za debljinu) te dio o medu. U biti svaka emisija je u cjelosti zanimljiva, preporuka.

----------


## zekana

Trebale ste vidjeti koje sam ja biljeske napravila nakon prvog prijema u trudnoci na ginekologiju u Kasindolu, Sarajevo. Vristala je svaka rijec, ali ga nisam postala... kasnije mi je bilo drago. Pet puta sam lezala tamo i nije svaki put bilo bajno. Imala bih jos koju vristecu stranicu dodati. Na kraju sam se tamo porodila, lezeci tamo toliko puta sam se svega naslusala, svacega nagledala, svasta dozivjela. Ali nije sve bilo lose, bilo je puno lijepih trenutaka, a lose nije bilo toliko lose da ne bih nasla snage u sebi prijeci preko toga. Sad sam isto imala porod koji nije bio idealan po mojoj zamisli, na drugom mjestu, ali nekako se nisam mogla ojaditi radi tih stvari. Mislim da nisam push-over radi toga. Nisam ja osoba po kojoj se gazi ili koja ne zna sto hoce. I stvarno suosjecam s zacetnicom ove teme i svime sto je prozivjela. U trenutku, tj. trenucima kad smo toliko osjetljive, treba nam maksimalno od ljudi i od struke i od institucije... to sto se zna dogadati, to nije nitko zasluzio. A da ne pricam o tome koliko nas ,gdje god da zivjeli, kosta zdravstveno... 

Ruzni dogadaji povlace za sobom ruzne stvari. Ja sam isto pisala o svom jednom iskustvu na klinici u hadzicima. Bilo je pitanje ultrazvuka, nista kriticno ili vezano za zdravlje djeteta. Ispali su ok s povratom novca i stvarno su dali sve od sebe da se ispricaju meni kao korisnici usluga, ali me i dalje cini jadnom jedno-to sto sam radi tudeg propusta kroz to uopce prolazila. Nista mi nije pomoglo to sto sam napisala, sestra koja je zabrljala nije se ni ispricala vec me pred punom cekaonicom uvjeravala da sam ja pogrijesila, a umjesto nje se ispricavala uprava i doktor koji su bili vise nego ljubazni, a nisu imali veze s greskom. Tako da sam se grozno osjecala i radi te cinjenice. Tko nije kriv, taj se ispricao... 

Promijenila su me iskustva. Kad je porodajni doktor rekao u noci mog poroda- "Da si meni dosla popodne, ti bi vec bila porodena i s bebom" (u popdnevnim satima se pocelo nesto dogadati, bila sam samo tri prsta otvorena), samo sam se u sebi nasmijala i nisam to uopce osobno shvatila. Jer ja nasilno ne bih dala, a njima je praksa poradanja takva kakva je. Da mi je to rekao pri prvom porodu, sigurno bi o tome bilo ovdje rijeci... hehe! Nadam se da ce nas i dobra i losa iskustva promijeniti NA BOLJE! Da bidemo oprezne i pametne i blage prema ljudima koji u ovim ocajnim vremenima rade katastrofalne poteze i nisu ni svesni koliki rez znaju ostaviti na nasim srcima i u nasim zivotima. 

Zekanino TAPKANJE hehe

----------

